# What non-Longchamp bag are you carrying?



## EGBDF

I know I've seen some of you around the forum, but I'd love to see what non-Longchamp bags you have bought or are carrying today.


----------



## EGBDF

I DO sometimes carry other designerslol
Here is what I am carrying todaymay change bags later to something larger. (Probably LC )
Marc Jacobslambskin..


----------



## Glitter_pixie

EGBDF said:


> I DO sometimes carry other designerslol
> Here is what I am carrying todaymay change bags later to something larger. (Probably LC )
> Marc Jacobslambskin..





Wha??? You own other non-LC bags? 

Gorgeous Marc Jacobs. Luv the design.


----------



## seton

That MJ is cute. 

I have a pic from this weekend at a restaurant. Coccinelle bag.
I bought it because it's in the style and same size as the LP Personalized Clutch Bag but in leather and with a crossbody strap.


----------



## EGBDF

Glitter_pixie said:


> Wha??? You own other non-LC bags?
> 
> Gorgeous Marc Jacobs. Luv the design.



thx



seton said:


> That MJ is cute.
> 
> I have a pic from this weekend at a restaurant. Coccinelle bag.
> I bought it because it's in the style and same size as the LP Personalized Clutch Bag but in leather and with a crossbody strap.



Love that color and the leather looks nice!


----------



## Maice

EGBDF said:


> I DO sometimes carry other designerslol
> Here is what I am carrying todaymay change bags later to something larger. (Probably LC )
> Marc Jacobslambskin..




Great idea for a thread, EGBDF!  Your Marc Jacobs is lovely... I'm a fan of lambskin 

As for me, my small bag collection isn't focused on a particular brand (though I do have more Prada and Balenciaga than other brands in my collection... Longchamp is following close behind  ).

Last Sunday, I used my navy Givenchy Antigona in grained goatskin. I didn't go out yesterday and probably won't again today (I work from home).


----------



## EGBDF

Maice said:


> Great idea for a thread, EGBDF!  Your Marc Jacobs is lovely... I'm a fan of lambskin
> 
> As for me, my small bag collection isn't focused on a particular brand (though I do have more Prada and Balenciaga than other brands in my collection... Longchamp is following close behind  ).
> 
> Last Sunday, I used my navy Givenchy Antigona in grained goatskin. I didn't go out yesterday and probably won't again today (I work from home).



Gorgeous! I love a navy bag!


----------



## Maice

EGBDF said:


> Gorgeous! I love a navy bag!



Thank you, EGBDF!


----------



## HesitantShopper

EGBDF said:


> I DO sometimes carry other designerslol
> Here is what I am carrying todaymay change bags later to something larger. (Probably LC )
> Marc Jacobslambskin..


oh, pretty coloring!


----------



## HesitantShopper

seton said:


> That MJ is cute.
> 
> I have a pic from this weekend at a restaurant. Coccinelle bag.
> I bought it because it's in the style and same size as the LP Personalized Clutch Bag but in leather and with a crossbody strap.



What a pretty color!


----------



## HesitantShopper

I'm only carrying LC right now i've been having major problems with arms/shoulders(numbness, pain etc) so everything else i own is to heavy.

As for other brands... i have quite a few probably the most by Roots which are high end leather bags made in Toronto, Canada.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Maice said:


> Great idea for a thread, EGBDF!  Your Marc Jacobs is lovely... I'm a fan of lambskin
> 
> As for me, my small bag collection isn't focused on a particular brand (though I do have more Prada and Balenciaga than other brands in my collection... Longchamp is following close behind  ).
> 
> Last Sunday, I used my navy Givenchy Antigona in grained goatskin. I didn't go out yesterday and probably won't again today (I work from home).



Love this! 

I had my eye on the Antigona but decided to go with the LP Heritage for a structured bag. I have a Givenchy Nightingale in goatskin. Love it.

(+1 on the work from home. )


----------



## pbnjam

For 2 days, I have been wearing my Coach Legacy duffle in sand. Right now my LC collection is growing very quickly, still waiting on a few to come. I also dabble a bit everywhere but mostly in contemporary forums. Thinking about getting a 2nd Massaccesi bag over in the general Handbag section...


----------



## Maice

Glitter_pixie said:


> Love this!
> 
> I had my eye on the Antigona but decided to go with the LP Heritage for a structured bag. I have a Givenchy Nightingale in goatskin. Love it.
> 
> (+1 on the work from home. )



Thank you, Glitter_pixie!  I love my Ant... I'd been eyeing the model for some time and kept thinking that it wouldn't fit my lifestyle too well, but then DH got it for my birthday (and my parents got me a Pandora)... I use it for occasions that would call for me using a more structured bag. Most of my bags are still smooshy/soft and unstructured since they fit my lifestyle and personality better, but I do appreciate a structured bag thrown in the mix once in awhile  I've been considering a Heritage too... I love what I've seen of them so far 

ETA: Isn't working from home great?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> I have a pic from this weekend at a restaurant. Coccinelle bag.
> I bought it because it's in the style and same size as the LP Personalized Clutch Bag but in leather and with a crossbody strap.



That's a gorge color. I thought you fancied the warm tones more so.


----------



## EGBDF

pbnjam said:


> For 2 days, I have been wearing my Coach Legacy duffle in sand. Right now my LC collection is growing very quickly, still waiting on a few to come. I also dabble a bit everywhere but mostly in contemporary forums. Thinking about getting a 2nd Massaccesi bag over in the general Handbag section...
> 
> View attachment 2961880



Nice! I like to dabble too..I have at least one Legacy bag and I think the leather is very good for the price point.


----------



## rosamonde

Hey girls! I already posted this in the regular "what are you carrying today" thread, but in case you missed it over there, here is my new Massaccesi bespoke tote, the Selene Zip, in dark taupe. 

This is normally an east-west-style bag, but it comes with the option to cinch the sides so you get this cool triangular shape as an option as well:


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> Marc Jacobslambskin..



What a unique bag! I am a fan of MJ and have a Little Stam and two Large Single Quilted (all new to me). Sadly, as much as I love them, they are not working well for me as they keep sliding off my shoulder and heavy with the chains.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Maice said:


> navy Givenchy Antigona in grained goatskin.



I love this bag, even when sitting  there by itself, it emits an air of elegance.


----------



## Maice

frenziedhandbag said:


> I love this bag, even when sitting  there by itself, it emits an air of elegance.



Thank you, frenziedhandbag!  You are absolutely right, it really does emit an air of elegance. It's one of my favorite bags at the moment.


----------



## HesitantShopper

rosamonde said:


> Hey girls! I already posted this in the regular "what are you carrying today" thread, but in case you missed it over there, here is my new Massaccesi bespoke tote, the Selene Zip, in dark taupe.
> 
> This is normally an east-west-style bag, but it comes with the option to cinch the sides so you get this cool triangular shape as an option as well:



This is very nice, i have peeked at that thread a few times, look like wonderful purses.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> That MJ is cute.
> 
> I have a pic from this weekend at a restaurant. Coccinelle bag.
> I bought it because it's in the style and same size as the LP Personalized Clutch Bag but in leather and with a crossbody strap.


Gorgeous color!


----------



## cheidel

Carrying MBMJ today, my fav black Classic Q Francesca bag, and wearing his Lola fragrance!   She's over 3 years old, and still one of my favorite totes!  Thanks for starting this Thread, I have enjoyed reading this Thread in other Forums.


----------



## cheidel

EGBDF said:


> I DO sometimes carry other designerslol
> Here is what I am carrying todaymay change bags later to something larger. (Probably LC )
> Marc Jacobslambskin..


Very pretty, and one of my fav designers.


----------



## cheidel

Maice said:


> Great idea for a thread, EGBDF!  Your Marc Jacobs is lovely... I'm a fan of lambskin
> 
> As for me, my small bag collection isn't focused on a particular brand (though I do have more Prada and Balenciaga than other brands in my collection... Longchamp is following close behind  ).
> 
> Last Sunday, I used my navy Givenchy Antigona in grained goatskin. I didn't go out yesterday and probably won't again today (I work from home).


Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Maice said:


> You are absolutely right, it really does emit an air of elegance. It's one of my favorite bags at the moment.



I can totally see why.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Carrying MBMJ today, my fav black Classic Q Francesca bag, and wearing his Lola fragrance! She's over 3 years old, and still one of my favorite totes!.



She looks as good as new! Love how thick and rich that leather looks!


----------



## EGBDF

rosamonde said:


> Hey girls! I already posted this in the regular "what are you carrying today" thread, but in case you missed it over there, here is my new Massaccesi bespoke tote, the Selene Zip, in dark taupe.
> 
> This is normally an east-west-style bag, but it comes with the option to cinch the sides so you get this cool triangular shape as an option as well:



How versatile! I'll have to go check that thread out...




frenziedhandbag said:


> What a unique bag! I am a fan of MJ and have a Little Stam and two Large Single Quilted (all new to me). Sadly, as much as I love them, they are not working well for me as they keep sliding off my shoulder and heavy with the chains.



I can't do chain straps at all!  I don't use that MJ very much but I was so drawn to it when I first saw it. The leather and details are wonderful but I find closing the bag is a little tricky for me.



cheidel said:


> Carrying MBMJ today, my fav black Classic Q Francesca bag, and wearing his Lola fragrance!   She's over 3 years old, and still one of my favorite totes!  Thanks for starting this Thread, I have enjoyed reading this Thread in other Forums.



This is gorgeous and smooshy looking! I love old favorites.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> I can't do chain straps at all!  I don't use that MJ very much but I was so drawn to it when I first saw it. The leather and details are wonderful but I find closing the bag is a little tricky for me..



Oh dear, I'm sorry to hear that. I love the look of chain bags but had resigned to the fact that they don't work at all for me. I feel you, if I fumble when I need to close a bag, I am likely to not use it that much too.


----------



## thedseer

rosamonde said:


> Hey girls! I already posted this in the regular "what are you carrying today" thread, but in case you missed it over there, here is my new Massaccesi bespoke tote, the Selene Zip, in dark taupe.
> 
> This is normally an east-west-style bag, but it comes with the option to cinch the sides so you get this cool triangular shape as an option as well:



Love it! I have the nonzip version in the midi size.


----------



## rosamonde

seton said:


> That MJ is cute.
> 
> I have a pic from this weekend at a restaurant. Coccinelle bag.
> I bought it because it's in the style and same size as the LP Personalized Clutch Bag but in leather and with a crossbody strap.



I really like this bag, *Seton*! A smallish one, yes?


----------



## rosamonde

pbnjam said:


> For 2 days, I have been wearing my Coach Legacy duffle in sand. Right now my LC collection is growing very quickly, still waiting on a few to come. I also dabble a bit everywhere but mostly in contemporary forums. Thinking about getting a 2nd Massaccesi bag over in the general Handbag section...
> 
> View attachment 2961880



How do you like the duffle shape of your Coach bag, *pbnjam*? I saw the same duffle in the new croc denim leather at the Coach shop in the Miami airport, and have not been able to get it out of my mind. Normally I am not a fan of embossed cowhide that mimics exotic leathers...but this bag was BEAUTIFULLY and subtly done: the embossing is complex, and the way they have laid it out over this duffle shape is so arresting and amazing. Plus the denim color is unbelievably lovely in person: a soft yet vivid blue with just a hint of periwinkle. (The attached photo really does not capture how striking the bag is in person, I'm afraid.)

In other words, while this bag is not at all my usual thing, I've been thinking about it every day (for almost a month now!)...so feedback on how you like yours would be really helpful!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Today it's my monthly Red bag Wednesday.



My Furla Appaloosa leather satchel. She's sporting a Kate Spade scarf.


----------



## rosamonde

HesitantShopper said:


> This is very nice, i have peeked at that thread a few times, look like wonderful purses.





thedseer said:


> Love it! I have the nonzip version in the midi size.



Hi ladies! Yes, *HesitantShopper*, I would not hesitate to have Marco make you a Massaccesi bag if you like his designs--it's a small Italian atelier with superb craftsmanship and leathers, and the warmest personalized customer service. The prices are so reasonable too for bags of such quality. You will be pleased!

*Thedseer*--how are you liking your midi Selene? I have been thinking about ordering one in that size! The regular is quite a large tote that I will mostly use for work or travel--it can easily hold all my daily stuff plus a laptop, files, and a lunch. I thought the midi size might be great for just running around town...and there are so many delicious colors and leathers to choose from! Would love to hear your experience!


----------



## rosamonde

Glitter_pixie said:


> Today it's my monthly Red bag Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> My Furla Appaloosa leather satchel. She's sporting a Kate Spade scarf.
> 
> View attachment 2962761




What a fun idea--"Red Bag Wednesday"?? *Glitter Pixie*, I love you.   Fun bag, too!

I wish I could play. Unfortunately, I don't own a single red bag, but have been really thinking about this one...


----------



## bubu123

rosamonde said:


> What a fun idea--"Red Bag Wednesday"?? *Glitter Pixie*, I love you.   Fun bag, too!
> 
> I wish I could play. Unfortunately, I don't own a single red bag, but have been really thinking about this one...


This is really cool! I love it!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

pbnjam said:


> For 2 days, I have been wearing my Coach Legacy duffle in sand. Right now my LC collection is growing very quickly, still waiting on a few to come. I also dabble a bit everywhere but mostly in contemporary forums. Thinking about getting a 2nd Massaccesi bag over in the general Handbag section...



It's a great neutral color! Lots of tPFers rave over the Massaccesi bag.



cheidel said:


> Carrying MBMJ today, my fav black Classic Q Francesca bag, and wearing his Lola fragrance!   She's over 3 years old, and still one of my favorite totes!  Thanks for starting this Thread, I have enjoyed reading this Thread in other Forums.



Luv it! I've been admiring the Classic Q Francesca but haven't added it to my collection. I worry that it would be a bit heavy for me but I think it's divine!



rosamonde said:


> What a fun idea--"Red Bag Wednesday"?? *Glitter Pixie*, I love you.   Fun bag, too!
> 
> I wish I could play. Unfortunately, I don't own a single red bag, but have been really thinking about this one...



Ha, ha. You might have noticed I made it a "monthly" Red Bag Wednesday because I don't have too many red bags. Now blue...that's a different story!

Is that a Frye bag? I can't tell from my monitor. It's lovely!


----------



## pbnjam

rosamonde said:


> How do you like the duffle shape of your Coach bag, *pbnjam*? I saw the same duffle in the new croc denim leather at the Coach shop in the Miami airport, and have not been able to get it out of my mind. Normally I am not a fan of embossed cowhide that mimics exotic leathers...but this bag was BEAUTIFULLY and subtly done: the embossing is complex, and the way they have laid it out over this duffle shape is so arresting and amazing. Plus the denim color is unbelievably lovely in person: a soft yet vivid blue with just a hint of periwinkle. (The attached photo really does not capture how striking the bag is in person, I'm afraid.)
> 
> In other words, while this bag is not at all my usual thing, I've been thinking about it every day (for almost a month now!)...so feedback on how you like yours would be really helpful!


Hi Rosamonde. I haven't really tried on that bag yet. The shape of my legacy duffle is slightly different from this croc denim one. The legacy ones have more rectangular base and this croc denim one has a circular base. So my initial thought is maybe this bag will stick out too much when worn as a crossbody. The color and leather looks gorgeous! However, I also question the durability of this leather as I do not baby my bags. Although, I can't say for sure it won't be durable, I just had the feeling that it looks delicate. And finally, the price is a bit high and you should definitely wait for a sale. I can take some pictures tomorrow when I go shopping and also take a closer look. HTH!


----------



## pbnjam

Glitter_pixie said:


> Today it's my monthly Red bag Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> My Furla Appaloosa leather satchel. She's sporting a Kate Spade scarf.
> 
> View attachment 2962761


This is a gorgeous red bag!  And the scarf is very pretty! Does the scarf limit the opening of the bag at all?


----------



## Maice

cheidel said:


> Carrying MBMJ today, my fav black Classic Q Francesca bag, and wearing his Lola fragrance!   She's over 3 years old, and still one of my favorite totes!  Thanks for starting this Thread, I have enjoyed reading this Thread in other Forums.


 

Ooh, she looks nice and smooshy!



cheidel said:


> Gorgeous!!!!


 

Thank you, cheidel! 



frenziedhandbag said:


> I can totally see why.


 





Glitter_pixie said:


> Today it's my monthly Red bag Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> My Furla Appaloosa leather satchel. She's sporting a Kate Spade scarf.
> 
> View attachment 2962761


 

I love Furla, and I love this pretty red bag!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

pbnjam said:


> This is a gorgeous red bag!  And the scarf is very pretty! Does the scarf limit the opening of the bag at all?



Thanks!  

Sure, the way I have it tied...it's the only way to keep my wallet inside so I don't buy more bags.

But I can slip my hand in for emergencies (like LC sales).


----------



## rosamonde

bubu123 said:


> This is really cool! I love it!



Glad you do too! Thanks for the validation. I really think I might buy this one...


----------



## rosamonde

Glitter_pixie said:


> It's a great neutral color! Lots of tPFers rave over the Massaccesi bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Luv it! I've been admiring the Classic Q Francesca but haven't added it to my collection. I worry that it would be a bit heavy for me but I think it's divine!
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, ha. You might have noticed I made it a "monthly" Red Bag Wednesday because I don't have too many red bags. Now blue...that's a different story!
> 
> Is that a Frye bag? I can't tell from my monitor. It's lovely!



Yes, I could play Blue Bag Wednesday... 

It's a Campomaggi. I am crushing hard on these bags lately!


----------



## rosamonde

pbnjam said:


> Hi Rosamonde. I haven't really tried on that bag yet. The shape of my legacy duffle is slightly different from this croc denim one. The legacy ones have more rectangular base and this croc denim one has a circular base. So my initial thought is maybe this bag will stick out too much when worn as a crossbody. The color and leather looks gorgeous! However, I also question the durability of this leather as I do not baby my bags. Although, I can't say for sure it won't be durable, I just had the feeling that it looks delicate. And finally, the price is a bit high and you should definitely wait for a sale. I can take some pictures tomorrow when I go shopping and also take a closer look. HTH!



*Pbnjam*, that's an excellent point about the shapes of the bases of these duffels. You can see a pic of the denim croc -embossed one being worn here on the Coach website, and it _does_ tend to stick out! Good eye, smart thinking!

http://www.coach.com/coach-designer-purses-duffle-shoulder-bag-in-croc-embossed-denim-leather/34456.html

It does look as if it might be scuffable, yes. And no way am I paying $900 for it--you're right again!  

I would be so excited if you manage to see this bag tomorrow and let me know your impressions. You make a lot of sense...could be just what I need to talk me down from a bag so far removed from my usual style. Thanks, babe.


----------



## rosamonde

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Sure, the way I have it tied...it's the only way to keep my wallet inside so I don't buy more bags.
> 
> But I can slip my hand in for emergencies (like LC sales).



LOL


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Today it's my monthly Red bag Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> My Furla Appaloosa leather satchel. She's sporting a Kate Spade scarf.
> 
> View attachment 2962761


Very pretty, love that scarf!


----------



## cheidel

pbnjam said:


> For 2 days, I have been wearing my Coach Legacy duffle in sand. Right now my LC collection is growing very quickly, still waiting on a few to come. I also dabble a bit everywhere but mostly in contemporary forums. Thinking about getting a 2nd Massaccesi bag over in the general Handbag section...
> 
> View attachment 2961880


Lovely, pretty color!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> She looks as good as new! Love how thick and rich that leather looks!


Thank you, I keep her conditioned so the leather won't ever dry out.


----------



## cheidel

EGBDF said:


> How versatile! I'll have to go check that thread out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't do chain straps at all!  I don't use that MJ very much but I was so drawn to it when I first saw it. The leather and details are wonderful but I find closing the bag is a little tricky for me.
> 
> 
> 
> This is gorgeous and smooshy looking! I love old favorites.


Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

rosamonde said:


> How do you like the duffle shape of your Coach bag, *pbnjam*? I saw the same duffle in the new croc denim leather at the Coach shop in the Miami airport, and have not been able to get it out of my mind. Normally I am not a fan of embossed cowhide that mimics exotic leathers...but this bag was BEAUTIFULLY and subtly done: the embossing is complex, and the way they have laid it out over this duffle shape is so arresting and amazing. Plus the denim color is unbelievably lovely in person: a soft yet vivid blue with just a hint of periwinkle. (The attached photo really does not capture how striking the bag is in person, I'm afraid.)
> 
> In other words, while this bag is not at all my usual thing, I've been thinking about it every day (for almost a month now!)...so feedback on how you like yours would be really helpful!


Beautiful, gorgeous blue!


----------



## thedseer

rosamonde said:


> *Thedseer*--how are you liking your midi Selene? I have been thinking about ordering one in that size! The regular is quite a large tote that I will mostly use for work or travel--it can easily hold all my daily stuff plus a laptop, files, and a lunch. I thought the midi size might be great for just running around town...and there are so many delicious colors and leathers to choose from! Would love to hear your experience!



I really like it-picked up dark turquoise in the sale. It's a great everyday size. Will post some pictures soon. Today I'm doing mini golf and running errands so I'll be carrying my lead Phoebe.


----------



## rosamonde

thedseer said:


> I really like it-picked up dark turquoise in the sale. It's a great everyday size. Will post some pictures soon. Today I'm doing mini golf and running errands so I'll be carrying my lead Phoebe.



Love the lead! The Phoebe is so cute, too. Looking forward to your pix.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

rosamonde said:


> Yes, I could play Blue Bag Wednesday...
> 
> It's a Campomaggi. I am crushing hard on these bags lately!



It's totally gorgeous. I say take the plunge!


----------



## rosamonde

Glitter_pixie said:


> It's totally gorgeous. I say take the plunge!



Oh, you enabler, you!  Heh heh...then at least I could participate in your Red Bag Wednesday, for one month at least.  

Watch this space...!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

rosamonde said:


> Oh, you enabler, you!  Heh heh...then at least I could participate in your Red Bag Wednesday, for one month at least.
> 
> Watch this space...!



ROLMFAO!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Today I'm carrying my oak Mulberry Small Bayswater Satchel. 




I dressed her up with a small Henri Bendel charm that also works as a little lockit.


----------



## Mariapia

Glitter_pixie said:


> Today I'm carrying my oak Mulberry Small Bayswater Satchel.
> 
> View attachment 2967742
> 
> 
> I dressed her up with a small Henri Bendel charm that also works as a little lockit.
> 
> View attachment 2967743
> 
> 
> View attachment 2967744




Great bag and pic, Glitter_pixie! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## thedseer

Glitter_pixie said:


> Today I'm carrying my oak Mulberry Small Bayswater Satchel.
> 
> View attachment 2967742
> 
> 
> I dressed her up with a small Henri Bendel charm that also works as a little lockit.
> 
> View attachment 2967743
> 
> 
> View attachment 2967744



Love this!


----------



## EGBDF

Glitter_pixie said:


> Today I'm carrying my oak Mulberry Small Bayswater Satchel.
> 
> View attachment 2967742
> 
> 
> I dressed her up with a small Henri Bendel charm that also works as a little lockit.
> 
> View attachment 2967743
> 
> 
> View attachment 2967744



Nice!


----------



## misscocktail

Glitter_pixie said:


> Today I'm carrying my oak Mulberry Small Bayswater Satchel.
> 
> View attachment 2967742
> 
> 
> I dressed her up with a small Henri Bendel charm that also works as a little lockit.
> 
> View attachment 2967743
> 
> 
> View attachment 2967744




I'm not a Mulberry girl, but this one might change my mind! [emoji6]


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Today I'm carrying my oak Mulberry Small Bayswater Satchel.
> 
> View attachment 2967742
> 
> 
> I dressed her up with a small Henri Bendel charm that also works as a little lockit.
> 
> View attachment 2967743
> 
> 
> View attachment 2967744


 
Oh, what a beauty, and she looks great on you!


----------



## misscocktail

I just picked up this baby and I'm so in love with it! You can remove the pouch and use it as a crossbody. This will be my go-to bag! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## EGBDF

misscocktail said:


> I just picked up this baby and I'm so in love with it! You can remove the pouch and use it as a crossbody. This will be my go-to bag! [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 2967846
> View attachment 2967847
> View attachment 2967848
> View attachment 2967849



Very cool! I like the colors. What kind is it?


----------



## Maice

My Givenchy Pandora for a casual outing


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Maice said:


> My Givenchy Pandora for a casual outing



I have always been intrigued by the Pandora. The structure is interesting and somehow it felt like a James Bond secret agent bag to me... as I never figured out where the actual opening to the bag is. &#128513;


----------



## Maice

frenziedhandbag said:


> I have always been intrigued by the Pandora. The structure is interesting and somehow it felt like a James Bond secret agent bag to me... as I never figured out where the actual opening to the bag is. &#128513;



LOL! The structure is interesting, and the opening can seem tricky. Once I started using it though, it was easy to figure out  The upper zipper you see is how you get to the main compartment, and the lower zipper leads to the outer pocket


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Maice said:


> The upper zipper you see is how you get to the main compartment, and the lower zipper leads to the outer pocket



Ah... now I know, very Bond-girl-esque of a bag *winks


----------



## Maice

frenziedhandbag said:


> Ah... now I know, very Bond-girl-esque of a bag *winks



Haha! That's what I'm calling it from now on


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Maice said:


> Haha! That's what I'm calling it from now on



Do! Truly befitting. &#128522;


----------



## misscocktail

EGBDF said:


> Very cool! I like the colors. What kind is it?




It's from my local bag shop, they only sell quality leather bags which they design themself. So there's no brand [emoji2].


----------



## rosamonde

Today I'm carrying a Brighton hobo bag with an awesome braided handle. I don't know why Brighton gets no love on these forums...the quality is great!

Added a leather charm from an Etsy seller for SPRING WHIMSY


----------



## EGBDF

misscocktail said:


> It's from my local bag shop, they only sell quality leather bags which they design themself. So there's no brand [emoji2].



Oh, you are so lucky. I love unique bags.



rosamonde said:


> Today I'm carrying a Brighton hobo bag with an awesome braided handle. I don't know why Brighton gets no love on these forums...the quality is great!
> 
> Added a leather charm from an Etsy seller for SPRING WHIMSY



These are so cute together!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> Very pretty, love that scarf!





cheidel said:


> Oh, what a beauty, and she looks great on you!






Mariapia said:


> Great bag and pic, Glitter_pixie!





thedseer said:


> Love this!





EGBDF said:


> Nice!





misscocktail said:


> I'm not a Mulberry girl, but this one might change my mind! [emoji6]



Thanks everyone for your kind words!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

misscocktail said:


> I just picked up this baby and I'm so in love with it! You can remove the pouch and use it as a crossbody. This will be my go-to bag! [emoji173]&#65039;



Very pretty, love the blue interior! Lucky girl!



Maice said:


> My Givenchy Pandora for a casual outing



Casual outings are the best and Pandora looks great on you!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

rosamonde said:


> Today I'm carrying a Brighton hobo bag with an awesome braided handle. I don't know why Brighton gets no love on these forums...the quality is great!
> 
> Added a leather charm from an Etsy seller for SPRING WHIMSY



I don't know either. There are other brands, too, that I don't think get enough attention. I don't personally own a Brighton but have seen them and they are lovely. Maybe one of these days!

Yours is very pretty. Unusual color too, which is cool!

(I'm going to check out Spring Whimsy on Etsy.)


----------



## rosamonde

EGBDF said:


> These are so cute together!





Glitter_pixie said:


> I don't know either. There are other brands, too, that I don't think get enough attention. I don't personally own a Brighton but have seen them and they are lovely. Maybe one of these days!
> 
> Yours is very pretty. Unusual color too, which is cool!
> 
> (I'm going to check out Spring Whimsy on Etsy.)



Thank you, sweet girls! 

I hope I wasn't misleading in my tortured use of the English language... The Etsy seller (I went and looked her up) is called LeatherE, not Spring Whimsy. I meant that I added the charm for a whimsical springlike feel...just in case you were really looking for the shop on Etsy! She makes nice quality, fun stuff.  

Which other brands do you think should get more love, *Glitter*? Any theories on why they don't?


----------



## HesitantShopper

Switched over to my first MK purse, a crossbody jet set model in Peanut.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

rosamonde said:


> Thank you, sweet girls!
> 
> I hope I wasn't misleading in my tortured use of the English language... The Etsy seller (I went and looked her up) is called *LeatherE, not Spring Whimsy*. I meant that I added the charm for a whimsical springlike feel...just in case you were really looking for the shop on Etsy! She makes nice quality, fun stuff.
> 
> *Which other brands do you think should get more love, Glitter? Any theories on why they don't?*



OK, it was probably the way I just read it. 

For the money, I think Fossil and LuckyBrand are often overlooked. I can't say that Fossil's quality is the same as it was in years past but some of their leather bags have lasted me a long time. LuckyBrand also has some nice casual leather bags. Maybe these brands are a bit overlooked because they are common? Or maybe more popular with teens? Not sure.


----------



## Maice

Glitter_pixie said:


> Casual outings are the best and Pandora looks great on you!



Thank you, *Glitter_pixie*!  I agree - casual outings are the best


----------



## SmokieDragon

Glitter_pixie said:


> Today I'm carrying my oak Mulberry Small Bayswater Satchel.
> 
> View attachment 2967742
> 
> 
> I dressed her up with a small Henri Bendel charm that also works as a little lockit.
> 
> View attachment 2967743
> 
> 
> View attachment 2967744



There are cut-outs for the handles - very ergonomic! Great design and lovely colour!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glitter_pixie said:


> OK, it was probably the way I just read it.
> 
> For the money, I think Fossil and LuckyBrand are often overlooked. I can't say that Fossil's quality is the same as it was in years past but some of their leather bags have lasted me a long time..



My daughter has a tote by them she uses for work i can say she is not kind to it and it's standing up just fine, some sort of leather shopper style?


----------



## misscocktail

Oh my god!!! I have to tell you ladies!!! I'm having my own bag custom made!! The small leathershop where I bought my grey bag yesterday came up with the idea to design a bag for me!!! Yey!!!! I'm so excited!! He'll have it ready by next week!! I'll keep you posted! [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## herro.squirrely

misscocktail said:


> Oh my god!!! I have to tell you ladies!!! I'm having my own bag custom made!! The small leathershop where I bought my grey bag yesterday came up with the idea to design a bag for me!!! Yey!!!! I'm so excited!! He'll have it ready by next week!! I'll keep you posted! [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]



How exciting!!! Can't wait to see it when it's ready!


----------



## EGBDF

HesitantShopper said:


> Switched over to my first MK purse, a crossbody jet set model in Peanut.



I like the color!



misscocktail said:


> Oh my god!!! I have to tell you ladies!!! I'm having my own bag custom made!! The small leathershop where I bought my grey bag yesterday came up with the idea to design a bag for me!!! Yey!!!! I'm so excited!! He'll have it ready by next week!! I'll keep you posted! [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]



Wow, I can't wait to see it!


----------



## seton

misscocktail said:


> I just picked up this baby and I'm so in love with it! You can remove the pouch and use it as a crossbody. This will be my go-to bag! [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 2967846
> View attachment 2967847
> View attachment 2967848
> View attachment 2967849



elegant colorway with the blue lining 





rosamonde said:


> Today I'm carrying a Brighton hobo bag with an awesome braided handle. I don't know why Brighton gets no love on these forums...the quality is great!
> 
> Added a leather charm from an Etsy seller for SPRING WHIMSY



I am not into embossed exotic looks so I really prefer this style of Brighton. Looks very artisan with the braid and charm. 



Still in a cyclamen mood, so I'm doing Hermes Cyclamen today.


----------



## HesitantShopper

misscocktail said:


> Oh my god!!! I have to tell you ladies!!! I'm having my own bag custom made!! The small leathershop where I bought my grey bag yesterday came up with the idea to design a bag for me!!! Yey!!!! I'm so excited!! He'll have it ready by next week!! I'll keep you posted! [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]



THAT is super exciting! can't wait to see!


----------



## HesitantShopper

EGBDF said:


> I like the color!



Thank i leaned on the practical side here lol


----------



## HesitantShopper

seton said:


> elegant colorway with the blue lining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not into embossed exotic looks so I really prefer this style of Brighton. Looks very artisan with the braid and charm.
> 
> 
> 
> Still in a cyclamen mood, so I'm doing Hermes Cyclamen today.



Very pretty!


----------



## cheidel

rosamonde said:


> Today I'm carrying a Brighton hobo bag with an awesome braided handle. I don't know why Brighton gets no love on these forums...the quality is great!
> 
> Added a leather charm from an Etsy seller for SPRING WHIMSY


Lovely bag, and that charm is perfect!!!


----------



## Esquared72

I've been carrying my latest addition and am obsessed....my AW Rocco in Neptune
View attachment 2969245


----------



## Maice

Prada Fairy bag in Cipria


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eehlers said:


> I've been carrying my latest addition and am obsessed....my AW Rocco in Neptune



That is a STUNNING blue! Is it comfortable to wear?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Maice said:


> Prada Fairy bag in Cipria



First time I am seeing this. The print is amazing.


----------



## Maice

frenziedhandbag said:


> First time I am seeing this. The print is amazing.



Thank you, *frenziedhandbag*!  I love prints, which is also why most of the LPs I own have some sort of print


----------



## cheidel

HesitantShopper said:


> Switched over to my first MK purse, a crossbody jet set model in Peanut.


Very pretty!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Maice said:


> Thank you, *frenziedhandbag*!  I love prints, which is also why most of the LPs I own have some sort of print



I love prints too but tend to shy away from them in bags as my clothes are already in some print or other. I adore printed bags though, so much character in them.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Maice said:


> Thank you, *frenziedhandbag*!  I love prints.



May I add, keep them coming.


----------



## Maice

frenziedhandbag said:


> I love prints too but tend to shy away from them in bags as my clothes are already in some print or other. I adore printed bags though, so much character in them.



I know what you mean... I usually partner my printed bags with plain tops/dresses (just blocked color, no prints or minimal print), and vice-versa. 



frenziedhandbag said:


> May I add, keep them coming.


 Thanks so much!!  Yes, I'll keep them coming


----------



## Esquared72

frenziedhandbag said:


> That is a STUNNING blue! Is it comfortable to wear?




Thanks! It's on the heavy side but the shoulder strap option helps a lot. I'm willing to deal with the arm workout for all those shiny, shiny studs. [emoji7]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eehlers said:


> I'm willing to deal with the arm workout for all those shiny, shiny studs. [emoji7]



I know that "give it all" relationship with studs. I'm equally obsessed with studs as well. &#128518;


----------



## HesitantShopper

Maice said:


> Prada Fairy bag in Cipria



This is so unique!


----------



## Maice

HesitantShopper said:


> This is so unique!



Thank you, *HesitantShopper*!  You're right, it's really quite unique, and that's one of the reasons I love it so


----------



## rosamonde

Glitter_pixie said:


> For the money, I think Fossil and LuckyBrand are often overlooked. I can't say that Fossil's quality is the same as it was in years past but some of their leather bags have lasted me a long time. LuckyBrand also has some nice casual leather bags. Maybe these brands are a bit overlooked because they are common? Or maybe more popular with teens? Not sure.



I'm not too familiar with those brands myself! Will have to check them out!



misscocktail said:


> Oh my god!!! I have to tell you ladies!!! I'm having my own bag custom made!! The small leathershop where I bought my grey bag yesterday came up with the idea to design a bag for me!!! Yey!!!! I'm so excited!! He'll have it ready by next week!! I'll keep you posted! [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]



This sounds very exciting.    Can't wait to see!



seton said:


> I am not into embossed exotic looks so I really prefer this style of Brighton. Looks very artisan with the braid and charm.



I wonder if you might be thinking of Brahmin, *seton* babe? Isn't the faux croc is kind of their signature look? I tend not to be a fan of cowhide stamped to look like exotic skins either.  



seton said:


> Still in a cyclamen mood, so I'm doing Hermes Cyclamen today.



That is SUCH an exquisite color! *adore* It is the quintessence of spring, non?



cheidel said:


> Lovely bag, and that charm is perfect!!!



Thank you, darling! The organization of the inside of this bag is awesome and far and away my fave of all my bags!



eehlers said:


> I've been carrying my latest addition and am obsessed....my AW Rocco in Neptune
> View attachment 2969245



I freaking love the Rocco, and yours is especially gorgeous. Great color, great pattern...wowzers!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

HesitantShopper said:


> Switched over to my first MK purse, a crossbody jet set model in Peanut.



Peanut is a pretty color. Nice neutral!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

HesitantShopper said:


> My daughter has a tote by them she uses for work i can say she is not kind to it and it's standing up just fine, some sort of leather shopper style?




I use this Fossil tote (called a Keeper) as my work bag. It's coated canvas and holds a ton. It's heavy but keeps my work computer safe and dry when I travel.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

SmokieDragon said:


> There are cut-outs for the handles - very ergonomic! Great design and lovely colour!



Thank you SDragon!



seton said:


> Still in a cyclamen mood, so I'm doing Hermes Cyclamen today.



I like the peekaboo perforation not to mention the color.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

eehlers said:


> I've been carrying my latest addition and am obsessed....my AW Rocco in Neptune
> View attachment 2969245



Love this color! Super deep Navy. Love the bumpy leather texture.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Maice said:


> Prada Fairy bag in Cipria



Ok *Maice*, you made me drool over this in the regular _What Handbag/Purse are you Carrying Today_ thread. Making me drool over here, too!


----------



## Maice

Glitter_pixie said:


> Ok *Maice*, you made me drool over this in the regular _What Handbag/Purse are you Carrying Today_ thread. Making me drool over here, too!



You're too funny, *Glitter_pixie*!  :giggles:

And thank you! I love sharing bag joy with y'all


----------



## seton

Maice said:


> Prada Fairy bag in Cipria




your fairy bags are famous! 
I remember when these came out. I dont do Prada but even I was tempted!





rosamonde said:


> I wonder if you might be thinking of Brahmin, *seton* babe? Isn't the faux croc is kind of their signature look? I tend not to be a fan of cowhide stamped to look like exotic skins either.
> That is SUCH an exquisite color! *adore* It is the quintessence of spring, non?



D'oh! These darn B brands! I always get them confused!


Today, I am using my Jonathan Adler large Jack pouch as a clutch.


----------



## Maice

seton said:


> your fairy bag are famous!
> I remember when these came out. I dont do Prada but even I was tempted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D'oh! These darn B brands! I always get them confused!
> 
> 
> Today, I am using my Jonathan Adler large Jack pouch as a clutch.



Thank you, *seton*!  As I also told frenziedhandbag, I am a sucker for printed bags and I HAD to have it.

Speaking of prints... that pouch is too cute, seton!


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> Today, I am using my Jonathan Adler large Jack pouch as a clutch.



I love fun pouches!


----------



## seton

Maice said:


> Thank you, *seton*!  As I also told frenziedhandbag, I am a sucker for printed bags and I HAD to have it.
> 
> Speaking of prints... that pouch is too cute, seton!





EGBDF said:


> I love fun pouches!




TY both


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> Today, I am using my Jonathan Adler large Jack pouch as a clutch.



Adorable JA pouches and I like how roomy and versatile they are.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> Today, I am using my Jonathan Adler large Jack pouch as a clutch.




This looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> your fairy bags are famous!
> I remember when these came out. I dont do Prada but even I was tempted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D'oh! These darn B brands! I always get them confused!
> 
> 
> Today, I am using my Jonathan Adler large Jack pouch as a clutch.


Oh my, I love it!!!!  The Laduree is a perfect color match too!!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Oh my, I love it!!!!  The Laduree is a perfect color match too!!!!



+1 on the Laduree!


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> your fairy bags are famous!
> I remember when these came out. I dont do Prada but even I was tempted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D'oh! These darn B brands! I always get them confused!
> 
> 
> Today, I am using my Jonathan Adler large Jack pouch as a clutch.


 Very cute print! Even the Altoids box seem to go with the color coordination.


----------



## rosamonde

seton said:


> your fairy bags are famous!
> 
> Today, I am using my Jonathan Adler large Jack pouch as a clutch.



Well, this is just fantastic! I bet you smiled all day.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_HmcX1OWRk


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Celine Large Trio with me for brunch with my lovely mum.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Carried my MbMJ Classic Q Natasha (Faded Aluminum). The leather is divine!


----------



## EGBDF

frenziedhandbag said:


> Celine Large Trio with me for brunch with my lovely mum.



Very chic!



Glitter_pixie said:


> Carried my MbMJ Classic Q Natasha (Faded Aluminum). The leather is divine!
> 
> View attachment 2974743
> 
> 
> View attachment 2974744



I really like this color!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carried my MbMJ Classic Q Natasha (Faded Aluminum)]



I just ordered this and the leather is so rich and supple. Sadly, I need to return it as it is a tad heavy for me and it does bulk out against me. Guess I am too spoilt by LC. I fell for the color, such a lovely gray! Just the way I like it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> Very chic!



Thank you! I love it for pared down days, and when I am on my own.


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carried my MbMJ Classic Q Natasha (Faded Aluminum). The leather is divine!
> 
> View attachment 2974743
> 
> 
> View attachment 2974744


Beautiful....and love the color!  Love my MBMJ bags!!!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

frenziedhandbag said:


> Celine Large Trio with me for brunch with my lovely mum.




Very lovely!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

EGBDF said:


> I really like this color!







frenziedhandbag said:


> I just ordered this and the leather is so rich and supple. Sadly, I need to return it as it is a tad heavy for me and it does bulk out against me. Guess I am too spoilt by LC. I fell for the color, such a lovely gray! Just the way I like it.







cheidel said:


> Beautiful....and love the color!  Love my MBMJ bags!!!





Thanks for your sweet comments! I'm very happy with this style of MbMJ. In fact, I like it so much I own it in black, too.


----------



## Esquared72

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carried my MbMJ Classic Q Natasha (Faded Aluminum). The leather is divine!
> 
> View attachment 2974743
> 
> 
> View attachment 2974744




Twins! One of my favorite weekend bags for shopping. I have way too many MbMJ bags because I'm addicted to that smooshy leather.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

eehlers said:


> Twins! One of my favorite weekend bags for shopping. I have way too many MbMJ bags because I'm addicted to that smooshy leather.



So easily understood! Thank goodness most of the MbMJ bags I like are too big for me, otherwise I'd have a bunch!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> So easily understood! Thank goodness most of the MbMJ bags I like are too big for me, otherwise I'd have a bunch!


Empty your box!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

This black Dooney & Bourke Saffiano Hobo. Perfect for the office!


----------



## EGBDF

Glitter_pixie said:


> This black Dooney & Bourke Saffiano Hobo. Perfect for the office!
> 
> View attachment 2977494



Nice! I had no idea DB made saffiano bags. It looks nicely squishy but structured.


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> This black Dooney & Bourke Saffiano Hobo. Perfect for the office!
> 
> View attachment 2977494




wow, is this the first time I've seen you in a dress? you look lovely.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

EGBDF said:


> Nice! I had no idea DB made saffiano bags. It looks nicely squishy but structured.




Yes! In an assortment of colors, too. You hit the head on the nail...one of the reasons I got this style is because it's a softly, structured bag that's great for the office.



seton said:


> wow, is this the first time I've seen you in a dress? you look lovely.




Why, thank you! It's probably the first time but you'll see me in more this week. I like to wear dresses and skirts into the office. It's easy.


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> This black Dooney & Bourke Saffiano Hobo. Perfect for the office!
> 
> View attachment 2977494


Love that Dooney and you look classy!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Using my violet MBMG Percy to add some color on this gloomy rainy day.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

frenziedhandbag said:


> Using my violet MBMG Percy to add some color on this gloomy rainy day.



Oops, MBMJ I mean.


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> Using my violet MBMG Percy to add some color on this gloomy rainy day.




Cute bag and cute flats! They add lil pop of colors.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> Love that Dooney and you look classy!!!



Thanks so much! 





frenziedhandbag said:


> Using my violet MBMG Percy to add some color on this gloomy rainy day.




That's so pretty! Love that MbMJ plate logo!


----------



## Annelb2003

Glitter_pixie said:


> This black Dooney & Bourke Saffiano Hobo. Perfect for the office!
> 
> View attachment 2977494




Lovely!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Annelb2003 said:


> Lovely!


 
 Thanks!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> That's so pretty! Love that MbMJ plate logo!






pbnjam said:


> Cute bag and cute flats! They add lil pop of colors.



Thank you! I love this bag, so easy to carry and very spacious for its size. A tad sad that the MBMJ line is being discontinued.


----------



## LVBagLady

Louis Vuitton Retiro along w/my cage Le Pliage as a tote.   I also posted this in the What Longchamp Are You Carrying thread. Please excuse photo bombing kitty.


----------



## LVBagLady

Forgot to attach photo


----------



## Glitter_pixie

As difficult as it is for me NOT to carry a LC on a daily basis, I couldn't resist using this beautiful spring green Furla today.


----------



## Mariapia

Glitter_pixie said:


> As difficult as it is for me NOT to carry a LC on a daily basis, I couldn't resist using this beautiful spring green Furla today.
> 
> View attachment 2985418




I love everything about your bag, Glitter-pixie.... as usual...[emoji8]


----------



## EGBDF

Glitter_pixie said:


> As difficult as it is for me NOT to carry a LC on a daily basis, I couldn't resist using this beautiful spring green Furla today.
> 
> View attachment 2985418



Love the shape and color of this one!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Mariapia said:


> I love everything about your bag, Glitter-pixie.... as usual...[emoji8]





EGBDF said:


> Love the shape and color of this one!



Thank you! I'm sorry the quality of the pic was pretty lousy, but I had to take the photo from a distance and then crop it in to catch that fairy-like green.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glitter_pixie said:


> As difficult as it is for me NOT to carry a LC on a daily basis, I couldn't resist using this beautiful spring green Furla today.
> 
> View attachment 2985418



fantastic green there!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Still using my MK jetset crossbody,(in Peanut) this shot is from the other day at the garden center!


----------



## Esquared72

MbMJ today [emoji4]
View attachment 2985980


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> I couldn't resist using this beautiful spring green Furla today.




Beautiful green! i just saw the Furla Stacy ( a bucket bag) and it was so adorable. 



HesitantShopper said:


> Still using my MK jetset]



Lovely shot!  i had the same bag in deep pink but sold it as the chains wouldn't stay on properly when i walked but i love the bag,  so cute!


----------



## HesitantShopper

frenziedhandbag said:


> Lovely shot!  i had the same bag in deep pink but sold it as the chains wouldn't stay on properly when i walked but i love the bag,  so cute!



Thank you, it's a convenient sizing and great for a hands free moment. That's to bad it didn't work out for you.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

HesitantShopper said:


> Thank you, it's a convenient sizing and great for a hands free moment. That's to bad it didn't work out for you.



I fell in love with  the color and I do like bags with chains but after a few purchases,  Rebecca Minkoff 5 zip and few others, I can safely say chains don't fancy me well enough to stay as good friends.


----------



## HesitantShopper

frenziedhandbag said:


> I fell in love with  the color and I do like bags with chains but after a few purchases,  Rebecca Minkoff 5 zip and few others, I can safely say chains don't fancy me well enough to stay as good friends.



I completely understand this is my first purse with any form of chain, to be honest i usually avoid them like the plague but it fit my wallet and went crossbody not much out there did because it's only partial i don't mind it but i couldn't deal with more lol


----------



## pbnjam

Glitter_pixie said:


> As difficult as it is for me NOT to carry a LC on a daily basis, I couldn't resist using this beautiful spring green Furla today.
> 
> View attachment 2985418



Prettty color! Me too, I go to another brand for one day and now I'm back to LC. 


LVBagLady said:


> Louis Vuitton Retiro along w/my cage Le Pliage as a tote.   I also posted this in the What Longchamp Are You Carrying thread. Please excuse photo bombing kitty.



O love both your bags! I've been looking at retiro vs estrela to make my first LV purchase. But only research so far. Not planning on pulling the trigger yet.



HesitantShopper said:


> Still using my MK jetset crossbody,(in Peanut) this shot is from the other day at the garden center!



Cute bag! Love the peanut color and the pretty flowers!



eehlers said:


> MbMJ today [emoji4]
> View attachment 2985980




MBMJ leather always looks so divine!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

HesitantShopper said:


> fantastic green there!





HesitantShopper said:


> Still using my MK jetset crossbody,(in Peanut) this shot is from the other day at the garden center!



Thanks, *HShopper*. BTW, I think your MK looks so pretty among the flowers. 



eehlers said:


> MbMJ today [emoji4]



*eehlers*: In awe. So pretty!



frenziedhandbag said:


> Beautiful green! i just saw the Furla Stacy ( a bucket bag) and it was so adorable.



Thanks *Frenzied*: I'll have to check out the Furla Stacy.



pbnjam said:


> Prettty color! Me too, I go to another brand for one day and now I'm back to LC.


----------



## cheidel

eehlers said:


> MbMJ today [emoji4]
> View attachment 2985980


Gorgeous leather and beautiful, I love my MBMJ bags!!!!


----------



## cheidel

Weekend trip to Mom's, carrying my Dooney & Bourke Cabriole Bag in black with vachetta trim, and my Speedy 40....!!!!!


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> Weekend trip to Mom's, carrying my Dooney & Bourke Cabriole Bag in black with vachetta trim, and my Speedy 40....!!!!!




The Fleur D Lis is killin' me. 
Happy traveling!


----------



## EGBDF

cheidel said:


> Weekend trip to Mom's, carrying my Dooney & Bourke Cabriole Bag in black with vachetta trim, and my Speedy 40....!!!!!



Wow, your Speedy is wonderfully unique! Very cool.


----------



## cheidel




----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> The Fleur D Lis is killin' me.
> Happy traveling!


 


EGBDF said:


> Wow, your Speedy is wonderfully unique! Very cool.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> Weekend trip to Mom's, carrying my Dooney & Bourke Cabriole Bag in black with vachetta trim, and my Speedy 40....!!!!!




Perfect travel buddies! That Speedy 40 is TDF!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Perfect travel buddies! That Speedy 40 is TDF!


Thank you!  BTW, got the Speedy for Christmas in 2013, but I keep the vachetta like new by spraying with Apple Guard a couple times a year, thus slow patina which I prefer.    Still no water spots, despite being in the rain a few times.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Using my Kate Spade Little Minka in Atlantic Blue this weekend


----------



## EGBDF

SmokieDragon said:


> Using my Kate Spade Little Minka in Atlantic Blue this weekend



I love the color! And the strap looks comfy. So can you use it as a handheld and a shoulder bag?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Using my Kate Spade Little Minka in Atlantic Blue this weekend



adore the color! very beautiful bag!


----------



## SmokieDragon

EGBDF said:


> I love the color! And the strap looks comfy. So can you use it as a handheld and a shoulder bag?



Thanks so much! To be honest, the strap in the picture is not so comfy as it's not so well padded but it's ok if you won't be using the bag the whole day. Yes, can use it has a handheld and shoulder bag. I was in a rush so I didn't attach the long strap for crossbody wear. That long strap is very comfy.




frenziedhandbag said:


> adore the color! very beautiful bag!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Maice

This was yesterday... my black Saint Laurent Sac de Jour (with my Furry-Faced Friend by her side :giggles


----------



## EGBDF

Maice said:


> This was yesterday... my black Saint Laurent Sac de Jour (with my Furry-Faced Friend by her side :giggles



Gorgeous- I love a structured bag. And cute too


----------



## Maice

EGBDF said:


> Gorgeous- I love a structured bag. And cute too



Thank you, *EGBDF*!  Most of my bags are actually soft/smooshy/unstructured... I have I think 3 structured bags, and I do love them   It's just that for my lifestyle and over-all "style" (if you can call it that  ), I usually find myself reaching for my unstructured bags.  My structured ones get usage too though, usually for dinners or for when I have to go to office (I work from home mostly)


----------



## cheidel

Maice said:


> This was yesterday... my black Saint Laurent Sac de Jour (with my Furry-Faced Friend by her side :giggles


Absolutely stunning!!!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Maice said:


> This was yesterday... my black Saint Laurent Sac de Jour (with my Furry-Faced Friend by her side :giggles



Stunning bag! I love structured bags though my lifestyle is too casual for it but I love seeing it on others. Very chic! That furry friend is adorable, I'm  sure it renders a lot of patting.  &#128522;


----------



## Glitter_pixie

SmokieDragon said:


> Using my Kate Spade Little Minka in Atlantic Blue this weekend



Love this! Such a lovely color and so squishy looking.



Maice said:


> This was yesterday... my black Saint Laurent Sac de Jour (with my Furry-Faced Friend by her side :giggles



Ha! I like this. That little Fendi bag bug really lightens up that beautiful Saint Laurent Sac de Jour. Dynamic combo!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Today it's this lovely Flo East-West Dooney & Bourke.


----------



## EGBDF

Glitter_pixie said:


> Today it's this lovely Flo East-West Dooney & Bourke.
> 
> View attachment 3003187



Nice, I see some pink? lining in there!? Some of those DBs have such nice thick leather


----------



## tflowers921

Maice said:


> This was yesterday... my black Saint Laurent Sac de Jour (with my Furry-Faced Friend by her side :giggles




This is my dream bag!


----------



## Hannahhcz

michael kors hamilton


----------



## Glitter_pixie

EGBDF said:


> Nice, I see some pink? lining in there!? Some of those DBs have such nice thick leather




Oh the lining is red. I really like the Florentine leather products but the Dooneys can be pretty heavy to carry all day.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Glitter_pixie said:


> Love this! Such a lovely color and so squishy looking



Thanks so much!


----------



## Maice

frenziedhandbag said:


> Stunning bag! I love structured bags though my lifestyle is too casual for it but I love seeing it on others. Very chic! That furry friend is adorable, I'm  sure it renders a lot of patting.  &#128522;


Oh you won't believe how much patting that little guy gets... :giggles: He's become a bit of a pet for us!




cheidel said:


> Absolutely stunning!!!!!





Glitter_pixie said:


> Ha! I like this. That little Fendi bag bug really lightens up that beautiful Saint Laurent Sac de Jour. Dynamic combo!





tflowers921 said:


> This is my dream bag!



Thank you all!   Love her to bits... I still lean more towards unstructured bags in general, but I'm loving my SDJ


----------



## juls12

I carried my LV Speedy 30 yesterday. I just switched into my LP. I guess I like classic styles.


----------



## pbnjam

juls12 said:


> I carried my LV Speedy 30 yesterday. I just switched into my LP. I guess I like classic styles.


 
I agree, classic and elegant colors!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

juls12 said:


> I carried my LV Speedy 30 yesterday. I just switched into my LP. I guess I like classic styles.



Very classy! I really like the way the brown zipper pops out on your LP.


----------



## EGBDF

juls12 said:


> I carried my LV Speedy 30 yesterday. I just switched into my LP. I guess I like classic styles.



Nice! Classic is good.


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Today it's this lovely Flo East-West Dooney & Bourke.
> 
> View attachment 3003187


I likey, very nice.....LOL  Have several Dooneys, but have not carried them lately....only LC and LV.


----------



## cheidel

juls12 said:


> I carried my LV Speedy 30 yesterday. I just switched into my LP. I guess I like classic styles.


Both are lovely!  I really love your custom color choice!


----------



## HesitantShopper

juls12 said:


> I carried my LV Speedy 30 yesterday. I just switched into my LP. I guess I like classic styles.



these are both super nice, just love the custom LP!


----------



## juls12

pbnjam said:


> I agree, classic and elegant colors!











Glitter_pixie said:


> Very classy! I really like the way the brown zipper pops out on your LP.











EGBDF said:


> Nice! Classic is good.











cheidel said:


> Both are lovely!  I really love your custom color choice!











HesitantShopper said:


> these are both super nice, just love the custom LP!



Thank you all for your kind words  It took my about half a year to choose my custom combination.


----------



## HesitantShopper

juls12 said:


> Thank you all for your kind words  It took my about half a year to choose my custom combination.



well you made a fantastic choice!


----------



## juls12

Switching into my MK tote today. I get bored with carrying the same bag pretty fast.


----------



## tflowers921

juls12 said:


> Switching into my MK tote today. I get bored with carrying the same bag pretty fast.






I'm in mk too today


----------



## juls12

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3004354
> 
> I'm in mk too today



 Enjoy!


----------



## HesitantShopper

juls12 said:


> Switching into my MK tote today. I get bored with carrying the same bag pretty fast.



Cute! love the outside pockets on those MK totes!


----------



## HesitantShopper

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3004354
> 
> I'm in mk too today



Nice classic black! looks like outside pockets too! can't say enough good things about outside pockets lol


----------



## tflowers921

HesitantShopper said:


> Nice classic black! looks like outside pockets too! can't say enough good things about outside pockets lol




Haha I know they're the best!


----------



## Esquared72

Carrying my Coach large studded Edie, but I do have my black pouchette inside!
View attachment 3006928


----------



## EGBDF

eehlers said:


> Carrying my Coach large studded Edie, but I do have my black pouchette inside!
> View attachment 3006928



I really like the design of the studs!


----------



## Esquared72

EGBDF said:


> I really like the design of the studs!




Thanks! I'm a sucker for things with studs or skulls...fell in love with this at first sight...love the pattern and the bit of edge that the gunmetal studs give the bag.


----------



## HesitantShopper

eehlers said:


> Carrying my Coach large studded Edie, but I do have my black pouchette inside!
> View attachment 3006928



Nice, my oldest is in love completely with that bag...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eehlers said:


> Carrying my Coach large studded Edie, but I do have my black pouchette inside!



I love this bag! It's like a secret agent spy bag with the secret compartment in the middle. Adore studs and skulls too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Errands day with Bottega Veneta medium Veneta.


----------



## EGBDF

frenziedhandbag said:


> Errands day with Bottega Veneta medium Veneta.



Oh wow, I absolutely LOVE that bag!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> Oh wow, I absolutely LOVE that bag!



I knew you will love it. &#128521; I love it's lightness and the space within. Too bad the Veneta design changed... to a puffy handle and the base. The bag became a tad bulky on me due to my huge frame. &#128559;


----------



## Esquared72

HesitantShopper said:


> Nice, my oldest is in love completely with that bag...







frenziedhandbag said:


> I love this bag! It's like a secret agent spy bag with the secret compartment in the middle. Adore studs and skulls too!




Thank you both! I've fallen hard for this bag. I love the three compartments...has the great look of a big slouchy hobo but provides more options for organization.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

frenziedhandbag said:


> Errands day with Bottega Veneta medium Veneta.



Pretty! What a fab BV.


----------



## thedseer

frenziedhandbag said:


> Errands day with Bottega Veneta medium Veneta.



Nice! I love BV, and that is a great color.


----------



## MMaiko

frenziedhandbag said:


> Errands day with Bottega Veneta medium Veneta.



Gorgeous!  What a great color, so rich.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Pretty! What a fab BV.







thedseer said:


> Nice! I love BV, and that is a great color.





MMaiko said:


> Gorgeous!  What a great color, so rich.



Thank you for the love! &#128522;


----------



## HesitantShopper

Going to carry my Mothers day gift, which is a deerskin fold-over purse, handmade in my Country, i actually just did a post today in the general forum on it.

Incredibly soft and i do enjoy the outside pocket, there is one hidden under the fold over flap.


----------



## cheidel

HesitantShopper said:


> Going to carry my Mothers day gift, which is a deerskin fold-over purse, handmade in my Country, i actually just did a post today in the general forum on it.
> 
> Incredibly soft and i do enjoy the outside pocket, there is one hidden under the fold over flap.




Love the color, and it looks very soft!  Looks like she's enjoying the sunshine!


----------



## cheidel

Dooney & Bourke large Florentine Satchel today!!!!  She's 3 years old, and has a nice patina now.


----------



## HesitantShopper

cheidel said:


> Love the color, and it looks very soft!  Looks like she's enjoying the sunshine!


Thank you! it is very soft!




cheidel said:


> Dooney & Bourke large Florentine Satchel today!!!!  She's 3 years old, and has a nice patina now.



Lovely patina there, i have a Roots purse that is doing that.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

HesitantShopper said:


> Going to carry my Mothers day gift, which is a deerskin fold-over purse, handmade in my Country, i actually just did a post today in the general forum on it.
> 
> Incredibly soft and i do enjoy the outside pocket, there is one hidden under the fold over flap.



I loved to get the deerskin coin pouches when I was child. I can only imagine how wonderfully light it is, too.





cheidel said:


> Dooney & Bourke large Florentine Satchel today!!!!  She's 3 years old, and has a nice patina now.




That's the natural color? She's pretty. 

I have the mini Flo Satchel in T-Moro.


----------



## LilySa

My dusty rose Prada


----------



## EGBDF

HesitantShopper said:


> Going to carry my Mothers day gift, which is a deerskin fold-over purse, handmade in my Country, i actually just did a post today in the general forum on it.
> 
> Incredibly soft and i do enjoy the outside pocket, there is one hidden under the fold over flap.



Great picture of your bag! Roots? I saw a guy with a Roots shirt the other day and I thought of you.



cheidel said:


> Dooney & Bourke large Florentine Satchel today!!!!  She's 3 years old, and has a nice patina now.



Love this leather.



LilySa said:


> My dusty rose Prada



Lovely color!


----------



## juls12

LilySa said:


> My dusty rose Prada



That's a beautiful colour. I really like the look of Prada bags.


----------



## cheidel

HesitantShopper said:


> Thank you! it is very soft!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely patina there, i have a Roots purse that is doing that.


 


Glitter_pixie said:


> I loved to get the deerskin coin pouches when I was child. I can only imagine how wonderfully light it is, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the natural color? She's pretty.
> 
> I have the mini Flo Satchel in T-Moro.


 


EGBDF said:


> Great picture of your bag! Roots? I saw a guy with a Roots shirt the other day and I thought of you.
> 
> 
> 
> Love this leather.
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely color!


 

Thank you ladies.....!!!  You can sure notice the weight after carrying LC totes everyday!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Errands day with Bottega Veneta medium Veneta.


Beautiful color, very nice bag!!!


----------



## cheidel

LilySa said:


> My dusty rose Prada


Lovely color for spring and summer!!!


----------



## Esquared72

Alexander Wang today
View attachment 3013721


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> I loved to get the deerskin coin pouches when I was child. I can only imagine how wonderfully light it is, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the natural color? She's pretty.
> 
> I have the mini Flo Satchel in T-Moro.


Yes, the natural color.


----------



## cheidel

eehlers said:


> Alexander Wang today
> View attachment 3013721


Lovely bag, and love the soft leather!


----------



## Esquared72

cheidel said:


> Lovely bag, and love the soft leather!




Thanks! This bag does have the softest leather ever...love it. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## HesitantShopper

EGBDF said:


> Great picture of your bag! Roots? I saw a guy with a Roots shirt the other day and I thought of you.



Thank you! actually no this one is by hides in hand...

http://www.hidesinhand.com/

Mind you i have oodles of Roots bags and accessories.


----------



## MahoganyQT

My new LV Speedy B 25


----------



## EGBDF

HesitantShopper said:


> Thank you! actually no this one is by hides in hand...
> 
> http://www.hidesinhand.com/
> 
> Mind you i have oodles of Roots bags and accessories.



Ooh, I just had a nice browse. Love the moose logo.


----------



## EGBDF

MahoganyQT said:


> My new LV Speedy B 25
> View attachment 3014285



Looking very elegant!


----------



## MahoganyQT

EGBDF said:


> Looking very elegant!




Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## HesitantShopper

EGBDF said:


> Ooh, I just had a nice browse. Love the moose logo.



The moose is cute, for sure.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Beautiful color, very nice bag!!!



Thank you C!







HesitantShopper said:


> Going to carry my Mothers day gift, which is a deerskin fold-over purse, handmade in my Country



So unique and so sweet to receive this as a Mother's Day present.


----------



## HesitantShopper

frenziedhandbag said:


> So unique and so sweet to receive this as a Mother's Day present.



Thank you!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Today i am carrying a Roots bag, little Luisa in tribe leather.


----------



## pbnjam

MahoganyQT said:


> My new LV Speedy B 25
> View attachment 3014285


 Pretty dress! You look very nice!


HesitantShopper said:


> Today i am carrying a Roots bag, little Luisa in tribe leather.


 Looks like yummy leather and cute charm too!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Carrying Goyard St. Louis PM.




Looks good with my Longchamp shoes, don't ya think?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

eehlers said:


> Alexander Wang today
> View attachment 3013721




Dreamy smooshiness!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

MahoganyQT said:


> My new LV Speedy B 25




Very classy! Congrats!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

HesitantShopper said:


> Today i am carrying a Roots bag, little Luisa in tribe leather.




Lovely! How is the quality?


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> Dooney & Bourke large Florentine Satchel today!!!!  She's 3 years old, and has a nice patina now.



the patina on that is just gorgeous!





MahoganyQT said:


> My new LV Speedy B 25
> View attachment 3014285



U have beautiful skin tone. Pretty dress.





HesitantShopper said:


> Today i am carrying a Roots bag, little Luisa in tribe leather.



Love ur Roots collex. Are u into m0851 too?





Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying Goyard St. Louis PM.
> 
> View attachment 3014855
> 
> 
> Looks good with my Longchamp shoes, don't ya think?
> 
> View attachment 3014856



Oh, I never saw this Goyard before. Looks great with the shoes. Is dat laduree what u bought yesterday?
I would take the pouch from the Louis and use it all the time with the LPC pouch if I had it.


----------



## EGBDF

HesitantShopper said:


> Today i am carrying a Roots bag, little Luisa in tribe leather.



Nice!



Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying Goyard St. Louis PM.
> 
> View attachment 3014855
> 
> 
> Looks good with my Longchamp shoes, don't ya think?
> 
> View attachment 3014856



Oh, yes, love these colors.


----------



## tflowers921

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying Goyard St. Louis PM.
> 
> View attachment 3014855
> 
> 
> Looks good with my Longchamp shoes, don't ya think?
> 
> View attachment 3014856




Love e writhing about this!!!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Thanks ladies...the dress is Peter Pilotto for Target &#128521;


----------



## HesitantShopper

EGBDF said:


> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yes, love these colors.



Thanks!



Glitter_pixie said:


> Lovely! How is the quality?



Tops! high end leathers, all handmade in Toronto Canada! they are built like tanks lol the hardware is heavy though, probably my only gripe.



seton said:


> Love ur Roots collex. Are u into m0851 too?



Thanks! sorry no.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying Goyard St. Louis PM.
> 
> View attachment 3014855
> 
> 
> Looks good with my Longchamp shoes, don't ya think?
> 
> View attachment 3014856



Looks great together! love the blue.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying Goyard St. Louis PM.Looks good with my Longchamp shoes, don't ya think?




Splendid match! love the vibrant blue hue. 






HesitantShopper said:


> Today i am carrying a Roots]



The leather looks so soft and that heart charm is cute.


----------



## HesitantShopper

frenziedhandbag said:


> The leather looks so soft and that heart charm is cute.



Thank you! yes, it's a soft leather that gains a patina with age. The charm is also Roots, not something they do often, from their Valentine collection this year.


----------



## cheidel

MahoganyQT said:


> My new LV Speedy B 25
> View attachment 3014285


Congrats!!!!  It looks great on you, and love the pretty dress too!!!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying Goyard St. Louis PM.
> 
> View attachment 3014855
> 
> 
> Looks good with my Longchamp shoes, don't ya think?
> 
> View attachment 3014856


Very pretty color, and yes it looks GREAT with the LC sneakers!!!!!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> the patina on that is just gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U have beautiful skin tone. Pretty dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love ur Roots collex. Are u into m0851 too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I never saw this Goyard before. Looks great with the shoes. Is dat laduree what u bought yesterday?
> I would take the pouch from the Louis and use it all the time with the LPC pouch if I had it.


Thanks Seton!


----------



## MahoganyQT

cheidel said:


> Congrats!!!!  It looks great on you, and love the pretty dress too!!!




Thanks!


----------



## FinFun

Bag for the day, Michael Kors Jet Set Top-Zip Tote in Orange. My laptop fits inside, so this is a great work bag.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> Oh, I never saw this Goyard before. Looks great with the shoes. Is dat laduree what u bought yesterday?
> I would take the pouch from the Louis and use it all the time with the LPC pouch if I had it.



Tky! This color has been out a couple of years. I rarely use the pretty pouch that comes with it other than for travel receipts as it's not very roomy. 

No...that Laudree is from a couple of weeks ago when I bought the small Malabar LPC crossbody. 




cheidel said:


> Very pretty color, and yes it looks GREAT with the LC sneakers!!!!!



Ha! I knew you'd like the sneakers! : )



tflowers921 said:


> Love e writhing about this!!!







HesitantShopper said:


> Looks great together! love the blue.







frenziedhandbag said:


> Splendid match! love the vibrant blue hue.





EGBDF said:


> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yes, love these colors.




Thank you for your kind words! I knew you'd like the blue match up!







FinFun said:


> Bag for the day, Michael Kors Jet Set Top-Zip Tote in Orange. My laptop fits inside, so this is a great work bag.




So fun when we can use our designer handbags as work bags! Much more exciting than the old, heavy leather computer bags of yesteryear.


----------



## HesitantShopper

FinFun said:


> Bag for the day, Michael Kors Jet Set Top-Zip Tote in Orange. My laptop fits inside, so this is a great work bag.



These are great totes! nice orange too.


----------



## cheidel

FinFun said:


> Bag for the day, Michael Kors Jet Set Top-Zip Tote in Orange. My laptop fits inside, so this is a great work bag.


 
Very pretty, lovely color!!!


----------



## cheidel

Tory Burch black large Ella Tote on this gorgeous sunny day!!! (bottom pic is Internet photo which shows the bag better).


----------



## sirenized

LV Delightful ..love this bag


----------



## tflowers921

cheidel said:


> Tory Burch black large Ella Tote on this gorgeous sunny day!!! (bottom pic is Internet photo which shows the bag better).




Twins! I love this bag!


----------



## cheidel

tflowers921 said:


> Twins! I love this bag!


Yay...twinsies!!!    I love it too, and also want it in Navy!!!


----------



## cheidel

sirenized said:


> View attachment 3016539
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LV Delightful ..love this bag


Love the Delightful....very pretty!  Was always on my LV wish list, and still is...


----------



## Esquared72

Chloe Paraty today
View attachment 3016996


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> Tory Burch black large Ella Tote on this gorgeous sunny day!!! (bottom pic is Internet photo which shows the bag better).







sirenized said:


> View attachment 3016539
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LV Delightful ..love this bag







eehlers said:


> Chloe Paraty today
> View attachment 3016996




Lovely bags, ladies! Each is so unique.


----------



## kboyle92

Today it's a Mulberry Bayswater Shoulder in Oak, but I'm getting ready to switch out to a Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir in Camel. I always find myself drawn to structured bags, and super slouchy bags, and usually nothing in between. I know... it doesn't make any sense. lol


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Lovely bags, ladies! Each is so unique.


Thank you GP!


----------



## Esquared72

One of my all-time favorite bag styles...the MbMJ Groovee. 
View attachment 3023193


----------



## EGBDF

eehlers said:


> One of my all-time favorite bag styles...the MbMJ Groovee.
> View attachment 3023193



Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Esquared72

EGBDF said:


> Gorgeous bag!




Thank you! [emoji1]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eehlers said:


> Chloe Paraty





eehlers said:


> One of my all-time favorite bag styles...the MbMJ Groovee.



Gorgeous bags!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

kboyle92 said:


> Today it's a Mulberry Bayswater Shoulder in Oak, but I'm getting ready to switch out to a Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir in Camel. I always find myself drawn to structured bags, and super slouchy bags, and usually nothing in between. I know... it doesn't make any sense. lol



I can reasonate. you are not alone. As much as I love structured bags, my current lifestyle does not allow for them. Mulberry offers great leather, love them.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Kipling satchel for the past few days and my shoulder is starting to feel the pinch from the crossbody strap. It cuts into my skin. Purchased it a few years ago in Hong Kong (way before I got into LC) as my travel bag strap broke. Used it only three times during vacations and I am disappointed that the seams on the zipper is coming off for what I considered infrequent use and I never overload it. Nonetheless, worry free bag for kiddy activities and the beach.


----------



## HesitantShopper

frenziedhandbag said:


> Kipling satchel for the past few days and my shoulder is starting to feel the pinch from the crossbody strap. It cuts into my skin. Purchased it a few years ago in Hong Kong (way before I got into LC) as my travel bag strap broke. Used it only three times during vacations and I am disappointed that the seams on the zipper is coming off for what I considered infrequent use and I never overload it. Nonetheless, worry free bag for kiddy activities and the beach.



Kipling bags are fun! my oldest has a small one in this shimmery gold she uses for day trips because it's super light, and holds a lot.


----------



## HesitantShopper

eehlers said:


> One of my all-time favorite bag styles...the MbMJ Groovee.
> View attachment 3023193



Nice bag! don't see that brand much here...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

HesitantShopper said:


> Kipling bags are fun! my oldest has a small one in this shimmery gold she uses for day trips because it's super light, and holds a lot.



I saw that shimmery gold before and it really is pretty. I agree with it being able to hold a lot. I am guessing the pinch was due to me loading water into it for the past few days.


----------



## tflowers921

cheidel said:


> Tory Burch black large Ella Tote on this gorgeous sunny day!!! (bottom pic is Internet photo which shows the bag better).






You inspired me to break Ella out Cheidel


----------



## EGBDF

frenziedhandbag said:


> Kipling satchel for the past few days and my shoulder is starting to feel the pinch from the crossbody strap. It cuts into my skin. Purchased it a few years ago in Hong Kong (way before I got into LC) as my travel bag strap broke. Used it only three times during vacations and I am disappointed that the seams on the zipper is coming off for what I considered infrequent use and I never overload it. Nonetheless, worry free bag for kiddy activities and the beach.



I've never looked at Kiplings--well, a toss around bag is useful!



tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3027717
> 
> You inspired me to break Ella out Cheidel



I like the black on black.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

eehlers said:


> One of my all-time favorite bag styles...the MbMJ Groovee.




Love the play of the brass tag against the black leather. Definitely has personality.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

tflowers921 said:


> You inspired me to break Ella out Cheidel




Luv it!


----------



## tflowers921

EGBDF said:


> I've never looked at Kiplings--well, a toss around bag is useful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the black on black.







Glitter_pixie said:


> Luv it!





Thanks ladies!  I sometimes forget I have this one!


----------



## HesitantShopper

frenziedhandbag said:


> I saw that shimmery gold before and it really is pretty. I agree with it being able to hold a lot. I am guessing the pinch was due to me loading water into it for the past few days.



It is! she loves bold, bright purses.. she has a neon pink Coach lol


----------



## EGBDF

Well, I've really been using mostly LC these days but I like this lightweight easy to use Coach for running errands-and it's blue


----------



## pbnjam

EGBDF said:


> Well, I've really been using mostly LC these days but I like this lightweight easy to use Coach for running errands-and it's blue




This is adorable and yay for blue!


----------



## HesitantShopper

EGBDF said:


> Well, I've really been using mostly LC these days but I like this lightweight easy to use Coach for running errands-and it's blue



How cute! love the color/pattern.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Carrying my Classic Maddison by Coach.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

HesitantShopper said:


> Carrying my Classic Maddison by Coach



Love the rich color on this bag! 



EGBDF said:


> Well, I've really been using mostly LC these days but I like this lightweight easy to use Coach for running errands-and it's blue



Have not seen this pattern before. I love my stripes and of course, Coach too!


----------



## HesitantShopper

frenziedhandbag said:


> Love the rich color on this bag!



Ty! it is very attractive.


----------



## EGBDF

HesitantShopper said:


> Carrying my Classic Maddison by Coach.



Bag twins! I love this one. I'm really a satchel lover. I don't think Coach makes this anymore, it's a shame.
Cute hangtag!


----------



## HesitantShopper

EGBDF said:


> Bag twins! I love this one. I'm really a satchel lover. I don't think Coach makes this anymore, it's a shame.
> Cute hangtag!



Thanks! nope they don't, this is from 2012. Hangtag is of coarse Peanuts 2015 but it works.. i have a woodstock wristlet inside too.


----------



## Amazona

Right now I'm traveling with a Roxy travel bag, a huge turquoise Gabs nubuck tote and 2 LC pouches in it - the only LC bag I have with me is my new Myrtille MSH which I got to replace my broken Amethyste. 

Mulberry has made a comeback in my life, I can't wait to carry my NTM Ledbury and I'm also trying to hunt down a suitable pair of horse reins to make a long strap for Tillie which has been suffering in the closet too long. 

Other than that, it's alot of Lumi bags, a Modalu Pippa Brogue and canvas totes for free time - I carry a backpack and a Longchamp tote for work almost every day.


----------



## MahoganyQT

My vintage Gucci


----------



## EGBDF

MahoganyQT said:


> My vintage Gucci
> View attachment 3054207



I love this style!


----------



## Abby120

I use this "bag" for work, cos I have a car; when it rains its just three steps and  I am inside. I use it, because I bring my own coffee with me (plus a big cup), so my pliages won´t get dirty inside. Somestimes I use the Karl Lagerfeld Choupette-Shopper. But mostly I am afraid that it gets dirty, too.


----------



## EGBDF

Abby120 said:


> I use this "bag" for work, cos I have a car; when it rains its just three steps and  I am inside. I use it, because I bring my own coffee with me (plus a big cup), so my pliages won´t get dirty inside. Somestimes I use the Karl Lagerfeld Choupette-Shopper. But mostly I am afraid that it gets dirty, too.



Very clever idea, and cute!


----------



## Phiomega

Coach Gramercy in red currant - I have not used this for a long time, bought it last Christmas because of the great Christmas red tone...


Look how many LC fits inside [emoji12]


----------



## tflowers921

Phiomega said:


> Coach Gramercy in red currant - I have not used this for a long time, bought it last Christmas because of the great Christmas red tone...
> View attachment 3058907
> 
> Look how many LC fits inside [emoji12]




So pretty!


----------



## SofiaC

Phiomega said:


> Coach Gramercy in red currant - I have not used this for a long time, bought it last Christmas because of the great Christmas red tone...
> View attachment 3058907
> 
> Look how many LC fits inside [emoji12]



How do u find the coach gramercy? Is it heavy and does d leather scuffs easily? Been sitting on the fence about dis one. TIA for yr input.


----------



## EGBDF

Phiomega said:


> Coach Gramercy in red currant - I have not used this for a long time, bought it last Christmas because of the great Christmas red tone...
> View attachment 3058907
> 
> Look how many LC fits inside [emoji12]



Gorgeous color and look at your LC accessories!


----------



## Phiomega

tflowers921 said:


> So pretty!





EGBDF said:


> Gorgeous color and look at your LC accessories!



Thank you!


----------



## Phiomega

SofiaC said:


> How do u find the coach gramercy? Is it heavy and does d leather scuffs easily? Been sitting on the fence about dis one. TIA for yr input.



I love my gramercy -- it is small and stylish but fits a ton as you can see 

The small one weighs okay, not sure about the large one, but indeed you must be careful with the leather. Mine already got scratch on one side, I need to be more careful.


----------



## pbnjam

Carrying my Lesportsac x Tokidoki bag today


----------



## Esquared72

pbnjam said:


> Carrying my Lesportsac x Tokidoki bag today
> 
> View attachment 3061367




Love Tokidoki! And that hand sanitizer cover is adorable!!


----------



## Inferknight

eehlers said:


> Love Tokidoki! And that hand sanitizer cover is adorable!!





pbnjam said:


> Carrying my Lesportsac x Tokidoki bag today
> 
> View attachment 3061367



I also love Tokidoki as well! I really miss the rainbow zippers.


----------



## EGBDF

pbnjam said:


> Carrying my Lesportsac x Tokidoki bag today
> 
> View attachment 3061367



Cool zipper!


----------



## HesitantShopper

pbnjam said:


> Carrying my Lesportsac x Tokidoki bag today
> 
> View attachment 3061367



how cute~ love the sanitizer holder as well.


----------



## pbnjam

eehlers said:


> Love Tokidoki! And that hand sanitizer cover is adorable!!





Inferknight said:


> I also love Tokidoki as well! I really miss the rainbow zippers.





EGBDF said:


> Cool zipper!





HesitantShopper said:


> how cute~ love the sanitizer holder as well.



Thanks ladies! I also love the rainbow zipper! And it was a present from my mom. 

The hand sanitizer is from Bath and Body works. I was a tad annoyed that they changed the packaging, making my old holders useless. But the little piggy is too cute to pass up.


----------



## HesitantShopper

pbnjam said:


> Thanks ladies! I also love the rainbow zipper! And it was a present from my mom.
> 
> The hand sanitizer is from Bath and Body works. I was a tad annoyed that they changed the packaging, making my old holders useless. But the little piggy is too cute to pass up.



The rainbow zipper is an awesome detail~ 

The hand sanitizer~ yes, i saw those yesterday purposely went into BBW to get one~ love the new style, fits in my purses much better... saw the piggy irl! just as cute.


----------



## pbnjam

HesitantShopper said:


> The rainbow zipper is an awesome detail~
> 
> The hand sanitizer~ yes, i saw those yesterday purposely went into BBW to get one~ love the new style, fits in my purses much better... saw the piggy irl! just as cute.


 
 Isn't it?! I like the new scents too. I think they are slightly less strong. One of the scents I bought is Sea Breeze and that smells like I'm in a Hollister/ Abercrombie store. Not sure if that is a good thing but I like it.


----------



## HesitantShopper

pbnjam said:


> Isn't it?! I like the new scents too. I think they are slightly less strong. One of the scents I bought is Sea Breeze and that smells like I'm in a Hollister/ Abercrombie store. Not sure if that is a good thing but I like it.



I got the Raspberry Peony one.. smells divine.. my YDD grabbed a few too, one was an apple scent...

The holders are so fun~ ...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Out for a quick haircut with BV Disco Messenger bag and sneaking in my sweet energy booster of "Blackballs" ~ a Taiwanese dessert chain. There is jelly, yam balls, sweet potato balls, red beans etc within. Yummy!


----------



## EGBDF

frenziedhandbag said:


> Out for a quick haircut with BV Disco Messenger bag and sneaking in my sweet energy booster of "Blackballs" ~ a Taiwanese dessert chain. There is jelly, yam balls, sweet potato balls, red beans etc within. Yummy!



That's a gorgeous little bag! 
And that dessert looks good!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> That's a gorgeous little bag! And that dessert looks good!



Thank you! Little but almighty in terms of space. &#128522; Yes, it's yummy and fills me up to run errands.


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Out for a quick haircut with BV Disco Messenger bag and sneaking in my sweet energy booster of "Blackballs" ~ a Taiwanese dessert chain. There is jelly, yam balls, sweet potato balls, red beans etc within. Yummy!




BV LP fan club! Love your disco bag!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> BV LP fan club! Love your disco bag!



Thank you PM! Hope you are having a fabulous vacay so far.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Hanging out with one of my Furla bags. Fab for this hot day.


----------



## EGBDF

Glitter_pixie said:


> Hanging out with one of my Furla bags. Fab for this hot day.
> 
> View attachment 3069970



Nice!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Hanging out with one of my Furla bags. Fab for this hot day.



Very unique color!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Carnival day! Sunhats, plenty of water, snacks, extra clothing etc warrants this huge LeSportsac backpack. Lightweight, spacious and comfortable to carry, I adore this brand too!


----------



## EGBDF

frenziedhandbag said:


> Carnival day! Sunhats, plenty of water, snacks, extra clothing etc warrants this huge LeSportsac backpack. Lightweight, spacious and comfortable to carry, I adore this brand too!



That's a fun design!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> That's a fun design!



indeed! Surprisingly easy to maintain. It's seven years old.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Carnival day! Sunhats, plenty of water, snacks, extra clothing etc warrants this huge LeSportsac backpack. Lightweight, spacious and comfortable to carry, I adore this brand too!


Love the colors of the bag.  A great "everything" bag!  Perfect for carnivals, picnics, etc.  Love LeSportsac!!!!  Enjoy!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Love the colors of the bag.  A great "everything" bag!  Perfect for carnivals, picnics, etc.  Love LeSportsac!!!!  Enjoy!



Thank you! I heart the adorable and colorful prints thus far. Will love to add a cosmetic case too.


----------



## preppyboy8671

LV Pochette Sellier Dragonne today and yesterday...


----------



## EGBDF

preppyboy8671 said:


> LV Pochette Sellier Dragonne today and yesterday...



Looking good!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

preppyboy8671 said:


> LV Pochette Sellier Dragonne today and yesterday...



Chic!


----------



## preppyboy8671

frenziedhandbag said:


> Chic!


Thanks guys!


----------



## LuvAllBags

preppyboy8671 said:


> LV Pochette Sellier Dragonne today and yesterday...




Love it...perfect!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Quick run to the supermarket with the JU-JU-BE wristlet in Tokidoki Fairytella print. Strap can be clipped to use as shoulder bag in pic (goes over my shoulder with ease), detached and clipped to one side as wristlet or clipped to your bigger bag so this becomes a bag in bag to secure your valuables. &#128155; the whimsical print!


----------



## LuvAllBags

frenziedhandbag said:


> Quick run to the supermarket with the JU-JU-BE wristlet in Tokidoki Fairytella print. Strap can be clipped to use as shoulder bag in pic (goes over my shoulder with ease), detached and clipped to one side as wristlet or clipped to your bigger bag so this becomes a bag in bag to secure your valuables. [emoji169] the whimsical print!




Adorable!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LuvAllBags said:


> Adorable!



Thank you! I had a lot of fun using it. It comes in a myraid of prints, ranging from Tokidoki, Hello Kitty, classic solids/stripes and florals too.


----------



## HesitantShopper

frenziedhandbag said:


> Quick run to the supermarket with the JU-JU-BE wristlet in Tokidoki Fairytella print. Strap can be clipped to use as shoulder bag in pic (goes over my shoulder with ease), detached and clipped to one side as wristlet or clipped to your bigger bag so this becomes a bag in bag to secure your valuables. &#128155; the whimsical print!



what a cute bag! great being able to switch it up as well.


----------



## Esquared72

This handsome guy...Neptune Rocco
View attachment 3081935


----------



## EGBDF

frenziedhandbag said:


> Quick run to the supermarket with the JU-JU-BE wristlet in Tokidoki Fairytella print. Strap can be clipped to use as shoulder bag in pic (goes over my shoulder with ease), detached and clipped to one side as wristlet or clipped to your bigger bag so this becomes a bag in bag to secure your valuables. &#128155; the whimsical print!



Fun!



eehlers said:


> This handsome guy...Neptune Rocco
> View attachment 3081935



The leather looks so so nice!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Quick run to the supermarket with the JU-JU-BE wristlet in Tokidoki Fairytella print. Strap can be clipped to use as shoulder bag in pic (goes over my shoulder with ease), detached and clipped to one side as wristlet or clipped to your bigger bag so this becomes a bag in bag to secure your valuables. &#128155; the whimsical print!



Cute!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Cute!!!





EGBDF said:


> Fun!






HesitantShopper said:


> what a cute bag! great being able to switch it up as well.




Thank you for the Tokidoki Love!



eehlers said:


> This handsome guy...Neptune Rocco



Love the leather on this!


----------



## preppyboy8671

Today (and probably until Wed)... Phillip Lim 31 Hour Bag in Camo Green, MK Tippi Wristlet (wallet) and Bree Bunny Charm


----------



## EGBDF

preppyboy8671 said:


> Today (and probably until Wed)... Phillip Lim 31 Hour Bag in Camo Green, MK Tippi Wristlet (wallet) and Bree Bunny Charm



Very classy and the bunny adds a bit of fun!


----------



## LuvAllBags

preppyboy8671 said:


> Today (and probably until Wed)... Phillip Lim 31 Hour Bag in Camo Green, MK Tippi Wristlet (wallet) and Bree Bunny Charm




Nice...love the Camo color and the bunny!


----------



## tflowers921

preppyboy8671 said:


> Today (and probably until Wed)... Phillip Lim 31 Hour Bag in Camo Green, MK Tippi Wristlet (wallet) and Bree Bunny Charm




Looking good!


----------



## preppyboy8671

EGBDF said:


> Very classy and the bunny adds a bit of fun!





LuvAllBags said:


> Nice...love the Camo color and the bunny!





tflowers921 said:


> Looking good!



THANKS! :tpfrox:


----------



## tflowers921

LV Idylle Neverfull. 
I remember having to have this, but didn't love it as much as I thought I would. I'm going back to bilberry as soon as I get home [emoji14]


----------



## seton

I have one, didnt know what it was called since I got it as a gift. Dont use it much. It's just ok.

Using my Hermes kelly today tho.


----------



## tflowers921

seton said:


> I have one, didnt know what it was called since I got it as a gift. Dont use it much. It's just ok.
> 
> Using my Hermes kelly today tho.




That's how I feel, it's ok. Didn't excite me as much as I thought it would. Now the kelly, THAT would excite me! [emoji13]


----------



## Esquared72

A little old school Marc Jacobs today...


----------



## LuvAllBags

eehlers said:


> A little old school Marc Jacobs today...




Nice Stella! Love that bag...an early love.


----------



## LuvAllBags

MZ Wallace is my other everyday bag love. Carrying Berry Jane today. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## EGBDF

LuvAllBags said:


> MZ Wallace is my other everyday bag love. Carrying Berry Jane today. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3088869



That's such a pretty color! 
I've looked at MZ Wallace online from time to time but so far nothing has fit my style. Are they as addictive as LC??


----------



## pbnjam

LuvAllBags said:


> MZ Wallace is my other everyday bag love. Carrying Berry Jane today. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3088869




This color is very pretty!


----------



## LuvAllBags

EGBDF said:


> That's such a pretty color!
> 
> I've looked at MZ Wallace online from time to time but so far nothing has fit my style. Are they as addictive as LC??




Thanks! They are addictive for me because I am obsessed with pockets and prefer the ease and light weight of nylon. Nothing beats MZ for organization, IMO. I prefer their older styles - not a fan of their new bags. 



pbnjam said:


> This color is very pretty!




Thanks! It's a good all-year pick me up.


----------



## preppyboy8671

Getting ready for my Singapore trip tomorrow.
First time using my Medium Luggage as a carry-on!


----------



## EGBDF

preppyboy8671 said:


> Getting ready for my Singapore trip tomorrow.
> First time using my Medium Luggage as a carry-on!



Very classy as usual!  Have a great trip.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

preppyboy8671 said:


> Getting ready for my Singapore trip tomorrow.
> First time using my Medium Luggage as a carry-on!



Love everything and I sight a BV fish coin purse too. Welcome to Singapore and wishing you a good trip!


----------



## tflowers921

preppyboy8671 said:


> Getting ready for my Singapore trip tomorrow.
> 
> First time using my Medium Luggage as a carry-on!




Love the Luggage & love the black on black! Have a great trip!


----------



## LuvAllBags

preppyboy8671 said:


> Getting ready for my Singapore trip tomorrow.
> 
> First time using my Medium Luggage as a carry-on!




Gorgeous!!


----------



## preppyboy8671

LuvAllBags said:


> Gorgeous!!



Thanks! Looking forward to posting "IN ACTION" pics



tflowers921 said:


> Love the Luggage & love the black on black! Have a great trip!



Thanks! Yes it is quite comfy! 



frenziedhandbag said:


> Love everything and I sight a BV fish coin purse too. Welcome to Singapore and wishing you a good trip!



Thanks! Yes it's the FISH COIN PURSE. one of the first BV I ever purchased more than 10 years ago. Looking forward to shopping Orchard Road again  



EGBDF said:


> Very classy as usual!  Have a great trip.


----------



## Mariapia

Today, I am carrying my Hervé Chapelier. 
Very good quality as well!


----------



## EGBDF

Mariapia said:


> Today, I am carrying my Hervé Chapelier.
> Very good quality as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3093464



I like this color combo! I have 2 of these in different sizes-I'd totally forgotten about them. I need to go find them-I agree, the quality is very good.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Mariapia said:


> Today, I am carrying my Hervé Chapelier.
> Very good quality as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3093464




Pretty! I have heard good things about the brand.


----------



## tflowers921

I have one too  
I use it to carry my laptop! Great bag, mines a bit beat up but I've head it for a decade!


----------



## Phiomega

My classic oldie but goodie... Prada saffiano small double zip tote in dove grey - she is my first premium branded bag. She is about four years old and she still looks like new!


----------



## LuvAllBags

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3097923
> 
> I have one too
> I use it to carry my laptop! Great bag, mines a bit beat up but I've head it for a decade!




These are great bags...stylish and durable!



Phiomega said:


> My classic oldie but goodie... Prada saffiano small double zip tote in dove grey - she is my first premium branded bag. She is about four years old and she still looks like new!
> View attachment 3098570




Beautiful! My friend was carrying this very bag in another color today!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> My classic oldie but goodie... Prada saffiano small double zip tote in dove grey



what a lovely gray! I like the clean lines. &#128077;


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BV medium Campana in Mona Lisa and my lunch today. Ayam Penyat, an Indonesian dish which consists of fried chicken, beancurd, tempeh (made with soy beans) and served with white rice and spicy chili. Sedap! (means delicious in the Malay language)


----------



## EGBDF

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3097923
> 
> I have one too
> I use it to carry my laptop! Great bag, mines a bit beat up but I've head it for a decade!



Looks very sturdy!



Phiomega said:


> My classic oldie but goodie... Prada saffiano small double zip tote in dove grey - she is my first premium branded bag. She is about four years old and she still looks like new!
> View attachment 3098570



I like this colorit looks a bit like the new Pebble color. She does look in great shape!



frenziedhandbag said:


> BV medium Campana in Mona Lisa and my lunch today. Ayam Penyat, an Indonesian dish which consists of fried chicken, beancurd, tempeh (made with soy beans) and served with white rice and spicy chili. Sedap! (means delicious in the Malay language)



Drooling over all of this!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> Drooling over all of this!



&#128516; It was so good! Definitely warrants a return as I love chicken and chili!


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> BV medium Campana in Mona Lisa and my lunch today. Ayam Penyat, an Indonesian dish which consists of fried chicken, beancurd, tempeh (made with soy beans) and served with white rice and spicy chili. Sedap! (means delicious in the Malay language)




Monalisa campana!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

And I looveeee ayam penyet! I did not know it is nicely 'exported' to singapore!


----------



## Phiomega

EGBDF said:


> I like this colorit looks a bit like the new Pebble color. She does look in great shape!




Indeed it looks a bit like Pebble! In fact, I was considering between Pebble and Camel for my cuir --- ended up choosing camel because the pebble color is too similar to this particular Prada!

Thank you!


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> BV medium Campana in Mona Lisa and my lunch today. Ayam Penyat, an Indonesian dish which consists of fried chicken, beancurd, tempeh (made with soy beans) and served with white rice and spicy chili. Sedap! (means delicious in the Malay language)



I love this deep purple color! It's so pretty. And your food looks so yummy. I want!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Monalisa campana!!!!And I looveeee ayam penyet! I did not know it is nicely 'exported' to singapore!



Bag cousins! I love Ayam Penyat too! It is everywhere in SG but this is by far the best I had tried thus far. The chicken is tender, well seasoned and crispy. The chili is well balanced, fragrant and spicy. Both beancurd and tempeh were moist and done very well. We ordered a plate of sambal long beans to share and I just had to round it all up with a fresh coconut. Mmmmm.... describing it now makes me want to savour it again. I am pretty sure though that this diah is definitely more delicious in Indonesia and perhaps more authentic!



pbnjam said:


> I love this deep purple color! It's so pretty. And your food looks so yummy. I want!



Purple is my black. I like all tones of it. Do read my description of lunch above. I so want to eat it again!


----------



## preppyboy8671

Celine Medium Luggage on a recent trip to Singapore with DH (Giuseppe Zanotti Croco Backpack and London Sneakers).


----------



## frenziedhandbag

preppyboy8671 said:


> Celine Medium Luggage on a recent trip to Singapore with DH (Giuseppe Zanotti Croco Backpack and London Sneakers).



Looking very stylish. Love the whole ensemble!


----------



## OrganizedHome

*DKNY Satchel*


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Vera Bradley Family Tote in Marrakesh print for these few days. School holidays had started and this extra large tote is perfect for toting a two litre water bottle, change of clothes, towels, snacks and sunhats. I thought of using the 2724 in black but thought I will save it the abuse. I think it will also make an ideal beach bag too if you have a lot to bring with you. The shoulder straps are wide and comfortable.


----------



## EGBDF

frenziedhandbag said:


> Vera Bradley Family Tote in Marrakesh print for these few days. School holidays had started and this extra large tote is perfect for toting a two litre water bottle, change of clothes, towels, snacks and sunhats. I thought of using the 2724 in black but thought I will save it the abuse. I think it will also make an ideal beach bag too if you have a lot to bring with you. The shoulder straps are wide and comfortable.



I like the colors!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> I like the colors!



Me too! Was attracted to the color combi and the print.


----------



## preppyboy8671

bimba Y Lola striped clutch


----------



## cheidel

Very pretty and holds quite a lot. Enjoy!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

preppyboy8671 said:


> bimba Y Lola striped clutch



Chic! Love the whole look!




cheidel said:


> Very pretty and holds quite a lot. Enjoy!



It's a workhorse of a bag. Thank you dear!


----------



## tflowers921

preppyboy8671 said:


> bimba Y Lola striped clutch
> View attachment 3118938




The pattern of your shoes matches the stripes of your clutch! Well done!


----------



## EGBDF

preppyboy8671 said:


> bimba Y Lola striped clutch
> View attachment 3118938



Looks great!


----------



## pbnjam

Out with Lesportsac x Peanuts Daisy Backpack  i haven't carried a backpack since school!


----------



## LuvAllBags

pbnjam said:


> Out with Lesportsac x Peanuts Daisy Backpack  i haven't carried a backpack since school!
> 
> View attachment 3119305




I adore this! I got the matching cosmetic case. Can't resist Snoopy!


----------



## EGBDF

pbnjam said:


> Out with Lesportsac x Peanuts Daisy Backpack  i haven't carried a backpack since school!
> 
> View attachment 3119305



Wow, that's an adorable backpack!


----------



## pbnjam

LuvAllBags said:


> I adore this! I got the matching cosmetic case. Can't resist Snoopy!





EGBDF said:


> Wow, that's an adorable backpack!



Thank you ladies! I heard Lesportsac is coming out with a winter Peanuts collection. Can't wait to see more cute prints.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Out with Lesportsac x Peanuts Daisy Backpack  i haven't carried a backpack since school!]



Cute! I love backpacks! So carefree!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Using my Marc by Marc Jacobs Know When to Fold'em Jina Satchel. The leather is so soft and even though it's supposed to be a Deep Violet, it looks blue most of the time


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Using my Marc by Marc Jacobs Know When to Fold:



It looks very sturdy and I love bluish purples like this. Very pretty bag!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> It looks very sturdy and I love bluish purples like this. Very pretty bag!



Thanks so much! It's a structured bag so it's indeed sturdy. It never crossed my mind that it's a bluish purple until I saw a tag in it which said "Deep Violet", LOL!


----------



## HesitantShopper

SmokieDragon said:


> Using my Marc by Marc Jacobs Know When to Fold'em Jina Satchel. The leather is so soft and even though it's supposed to be a Deep Violet, it looks blue most of the time



Really nice! def a purple just as the PP said with the blue undertones.. actually a great purple!


----------



## cheidel

pbnjam said:


> Out with Lesportsac x Peanuts Daisy Backpack  i haven't carried a backpack since school!
> 
> View attachment 3119305




It's adorable love it!!!!


----------



## cheidel

Out shopping with LV Cabas Mezzo yesterday....


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> Using my Marc by Marc Jacobs Know When to Fold'em Jina Satchel. The leather is so soft and even though it's supposed to be a Deep Violet, it looks blue most of the time




Beautiful bag and color!  The cute charm adds a nice pop of color!!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

cheidel said:


> Out shopping with LV Cabas Mezzo yesterday....




This is my all-time fave LV style and size. Great classic bag!


----------



## cheidel

LuvAllBags said:


> This is my all-time fave LV style and size. Great classic bag!




Thanks!  This style is also my all-time fav from LV!!!!!


----------



## tflowers921

cheidel said:


> Out shopping with LV Cabas Mezzo yesterday....




[emoji173]&#65039; your little H, I love how you make all of your bags uniquely yours Cheidel! Lovely as always! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## cheidel

tflowers921 said:


> [emoji173]&#65039; your little H, I love how you make all of your bags uniquely yours Cheidel! Lovely as always! [emoji5]&#65039;




Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> Cute! I love backpacks! So carefree!


 


cheidel said:


> It's adorable love it!!!!


 
Thank you Cheidel and FrenziedHB.


----------



## SofiaC

pbnjam said:


> Out with Lesportsac x Peanuts Daisy Backpack  i haven't carried a backpack since school!
> 
> View attachment 3119305


Such a cute backpack.


----------



## Phiomega

Today I carry my beloved LV Neverfull DE... This is the bag that brings me to the world of luxury canvas bags... I still like the simple clean lines, red lining that peeks out, elegant thin strap, and the more discreet DE pattern of LV...




Inside is all my LC pouches!


----------



## paula3boys

Phiomega said:


> Today I carry my beloved LV Neverfull DE... This is the bag that brings me to the world of luxury canvas bags... I still like the simple clean lines, red lining that peeks out, elegant thin strap, and the more discreet DE pattern of LV...
> 
> View attachment 3122361
> 
> 
> Inside is all my LC pouches!



Love the heatstamp being inconspicuous there! My initial


----------



## roshe

My Neverfull for everyday use. I love how I can stuff anything and everything in it.


----------



## Phiomega

paula3boys said:


> Love the heatstamp being inconspicuous there! My initial




Same initial! Yes --- I thought it is cute and indeed there are many people using Neverfull! I need my ID there...



roshe said:


> My Neverfull for everyday use. I love how I can stuff anything and everything in it.




I couldn't agree more! It was my baby bag when my son is still small...


----------



## OrganizedHome

*Coach Parker Nylon New York City Tote*


----------



## EGBDF

Phiomega said:


> Today I carry my beloved LV Neverfull DE... This is the bag that brings me to the world of luxury canvas bags... I still like the simple clean lines, red lining that peeks out, elegant thin strap, and the more discreet DE pattern of LV...
> 
> View attachment 3122361
> 
> 
> Inside is all my LC pouches!



Such a classic!



OrganizedHome said:


> *Coach Parker Nylon New York City Tote*



This looks like a fun tote!


----------



## SmokieDragon

HesitantShopper said:


> Really nice! def a purple just as the PP said with the blue undertones.. actually a great purple!





cheidel said:


> Beautiful bag and color!  The cute charm adds a nice pop of color!!!



Thanks so much for the lovely comments! It's my only purple bag  The charm is supposed to be a "Vegan Monster" by Esprit


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> and the more discreet DE pattern of DE




I love the DE print and have a card case in it. I find  the LV canvas very durable.


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> I love the DE print and have a card case in it. I find  the LV canvas very durable.




Me too --- i admit that I also own a speedy B 30 in DE --- it was my 'travel' bag for a long time because it is so durable, I never need to worry about it...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> i admit that I also own a speedy B 30 in DE ---



The Speedy is my favourite LV style. I think it makes an excellent travel bag. When one travels, it is always good to have one less thing to worrry about.


----------



## roshe

I  am using my Neverfull MM in Monogram Canvas today and used my Speedy 30 DE yesterday.


----------



## LuvAllBags

frenziedhandbag said:


> The Speedy is my favourite LV style. I think it makes an excellent travel bag. When one travels, it is always good to have one less thing to worrry about.




So true!


----------



## cheidel

Dooney & Bourke Lambskin Tobi Tote in Camel arrived today!!!


----------



## EGBDF

cheidel said:


> Dooney & Bourke Lambskin Tobi Tote in Camel arrived today!!!



Oooh, I didn't know D&B made lambskin bags-it looks gorgeous! Is it very heavy?


----------



## cheidel

EGBDF said:


> Oooh, I didn't know D&B made lambskin bags-it looks gorgeous! Is it very heavy?


 

Thank you!  The lambskin is gorgeous, and the bag is light as a feather!  I fell in love with this bag last spring, but passed on it.  Glad I waited because I got it for $139, instead of the reg. price of $288 !!!!    Thinking about getting it in another color, and Dooney always have nice pockets inside and the key holder!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cheidel said:


> Dooney & Bourke Lambskin Tobi Tote in Camel arrived today!!!



Hmmm, this bag has a familiar shape that we all love on this forum  The trapezoidal shape that is LC


----------



## HesitantShopper

cheidel said:


> Dooney & Bourke Lambskin Tobi Tote in Camel arrived today!!!



Bet this is soft! so nice, love the tassel detail.


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> Hmmm, this bag has a familiar shape that we all love on this forum  The trapezoidal shape that is LC


 


HesitantShopper said:


> Bet this is soft! so nice, love the tassel detail.




Yes, the familiar shape is what caught my attention,   but I have purchased Dooney bags for many years, and know they last forever.


The lambskin is very soft, and I do love the tassel zipper pull. 




 Thank you ladies!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

I'm using my BV Quetsche cervo baseball hobo today. LOVE  the deer skin so much.


----------



## Precious Happy

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I'm using my BV Quetsche cervo baseball hobo today. LOVE  the deer skin so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157532



Gorgeous!! Love BV &#128525;


----------



## _purseaddict_

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I'm using my BV Quetsche cervo baseball hobo today. LOVE  the deer skin so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157532




Wow the leather looks wonderful. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Precious Happy said:


> Gorgeous!! Love BV [emoji7]







_purseaddict_ said:


> Wow the leather looks wonderful. [emoji173]&#65039;




Thanks. Love the color. Love the texture. Love the smell. DH caught me sniffing on the bag in the car today and kept laughing at me [emoji38][emoji36]


----------



## EGBDF

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I'm using my BV Quetsche cervo baseball hobo today. LOVE  the deer skin so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157532



Beautiful! It looks very comfortable to wear.


----------



## LuvAllBags

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I'm using my BV Quetsche cervo baseball hobo today. LOVE  the deer skin so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157532




Wow - beautiful!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I'm using my BV Quetsche cervo baseball hobo today. LOVE  the deer skin so much





BV_LC_poodle said:


> Thanks. Love the color. Love the texture. Love the smell. DH caught me sniffing on the bag in the car today and kept laughing at me



Awwww.... you are making me want one!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

frenziedhandbag said:


> Awwww.... you are making me want one!




You won't regret it. Keep looking.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bv_lc_poodle said:


> you won't regret it. Keep looking.



wish me luck!


----------



## Esquared72

Carrying Coach this week 
View attachment 3159041


----------



## LuvAllBags

eehlers said:


> Carrying Coach this week
> View attachment 3159041




Pretty bag, Eehlers! I love studs.


----------



## Esquared72

LuvAllBags said:


> Pretty bag, Eehlers! I love studs.




Thank you!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eehlers said:


> Carrying Coach this week]



Another stunner! Love it!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

eehlers said:


> Carrying Coach this week
> View attachment 3159041




Is that a brown or burgundy?  Nice bag!!


----------



## Esquared72

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Is that a brown or burgundy?  Nice bag!!




It's Oxblood - more burgundy than brown but has aspects of both. Thanks!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

eehlers said:


> It's Oxblood - more burgundy than brown but has aspects of both. Thanks!




Beautiful!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Using my Zadig & Voltaire trio crossbody. Got this many years ago in Paris. It works like the Celine trio - the three pouches can be buttoned together or unbuttoned and used separately. LOVE the distressed look.


----------



## EGBDF

eehlers said:


> Carrying Coach this week
> View attachment 3159041



Very nice, I really like the pattern on this.



BV_LC_poodle said:


> Using my Zadig & Voltaire trio crossbody. Got this many years ago in Paris. It works like the Celine trio - the three pouches can be buttoned together or unbuttoned and used separately. LOVE the distressed look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160436



I have never heard of that company but how cute, and it certainly looks like it's held up well. Now I feel like I should go read a book .


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Using my Zadig & Voltaire trio crossbody. Got this many years ago in Paris. It works like the Celine trio



The pattern is so unique. I used to have a Celine large trio and it is very handy but I can see the straps potentially splitting at the sides due to the way the bag is designed. Have since rehomed it. Waiting for a Pillow to replace it.


----------



## cheidel

eehlers said:


> Carrying Coach this week
> View attachment 3159041


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## cheidel

Carrying an old favorite today, Michael Kors Astor Hobo and matching wallet in Cognac, and leather Cole Haan sneakers also in Cognac!  (included an Internet photo of the bag, which shows the color better)


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Carrying an old favorite today, Michael Kors Astor Hobo and matching wallet in Cognac, and leather Cole Haan sneakers also in Cognac!  (included an Internet photo of the bag, which shows the color better)



Very nice!


----------



## pbnjam

cheidel said:


> Carrying an old favorite today, Michael Kors Astor Hobo and matching wallet in Cognac, and leather Cole Haan sneakers also in Cognac!  (included an Internet photo of the bag, which shows the color better)




Nice match! The leather on both look tdf!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Very nice!


 


pbnjam said:


> Nice match! The leather on both look tdf!




Thank you ladies!!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

cheidel said:


> Carrying an old favorite today, Michael Kors Astor Hobo and matching wallet in Cognac, and leather Cole Haan sneakers also in Cognac!  (included an Internet photo of the bag, which shows the color better)



Really nice~ i don't think most realize what great soft leather bags, MK makes. I am using a soft style myself right now.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Using a Coach patent leather bag as a main handbag today and a Kate Spade Mini Maise for my N95 respirator mask due to the haze here in Malaysia


----------



## pbnjam

SmokieDragon said:


> Using a Coach patent leather bag as a main handbag today and a Kate Spade Mini Maise for my N95 respirator mask due to the haze here in Malaysia




Very cute bags! I didn't know about the haze in southeast Asia. It must be really bad!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Using a Coach patent leather bag as a main handbag today and a Kate Spade Mini Maise



Lovely bags! Very stylish option for the N95 mask. &#128522;&#128077;


----------



## SmokieDragon

pbnjam said:


> Very cute bags! I didn't know about the haze in southeast Asia. It must be really bad!



Thanks so much! Yes, the haze is really bad! Worst I've ever seen this time round




frenziedhandbag said:


> Lovely bags! Very stylish option for the N95 mask. &#128522;&#128077;



Thanks so much!


----------



## LuvAllBags

cheidel said:


> Carrying an old favorite today, Michael Kors Astor Hobo and matching wallet in Cognac, and leather Cole Haan sneakers also in Cognac!  (included an Internet photo of the bag, which shows the color better)




I always loved the Astor line of bags!


----------



## cheidel

HesitantShopper said:


> Really nice~ i don't think most realize what great soft leather bags, MK makes. I am using a soft style myself right now.


 


LuvAllBags said:


> I always loved the Astor line of bags!




Thank you!  I agree, the Astor line was my favorite MK style!


----------



## helene20

I love Longchamp bags, I own more than 8 but I also have 3 LV bags, 3 Rebecca Minkoff, 1 Coach and 1 MK bags.


----------



## Amazona

Off for some shopping with new to me DKNY Studded Mini Crossbody.


----------



## cheidel

Carrying my "vintage" 25 year old Speedy 40 w/Evasion Pouchette.  I refurbished the bag and brought her back to life a few weeks ago!


----------



## EGBDF

cheidel said:


> Carrying my "vintage" 25 year old Speedy 40 w/Evasion Pouchette.  I refurbished the bag and brought her back to life a few weeks ago!



25 years old-it looks great! Did you have to do much to refurbish? I hear the older  Sppedy's quality was very good. I have some vintage leather Coach which seems like it'll last forevvvvvvver.
Very nice!


----------



## sr1856

cheidel said:


> Carrying my "vintage" 25 year old Speedy 40 w/Evasion Pouchette.  I refurbished the bag and brought her back to life a few weeks ago!



wow, your bags are in great condition and beautiful.


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> Carrying my "vintage" 25 year old Speedy 40 w/Evasion Pouchette.  I refurbished the bag and brought her back to life a few weeks ago!




Oh my. Is this new to you? It's barely patina'd for 25 yrs young. It looks great.


Since I am here, I'll post what i carried Sun. OK Mainline. PaulandJoe. Laduree.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> Oh my. Is this new to you? It's barely patina'd for 25 yrs young. It looks great.
> 
> Thank you!!!  It is new to me, and was not in this condition when I purchased it pre-loved.  I spent two hours refurbishing this bag, and these pics are the result.  She was MIF, January 1990!  I love older LV bags, the quality just seems better.
> 
> Since I am here, I'll post what i carried Sun. OK Mainline. PaulandJoe. Laduree.


 
Fabulous!!!!  Lovely OK and accessories, especially the Laduree!!!


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> Using a Coach patent leather bag as a main handbag today and a Kate Spade Mini Maise for my N95 respirator mask due to the haze here in Malaysia


Both are beautiful!!!


----------



## cheidel

sr1856 said:


> wow, your bags are in great condition and beautiful.


Thank you, I spent two hours refurbishing this bag.  She was not in this condition when I purchased her pre-loved.    The LE Pouchette is a recent "new" purchase.


----------



## LuvAllBags

cheidel said:


> Carrying my "vintage" 25 year old Speedy 40 w/Evasion Pouchette.  I refurbished the bag and brought her back to life a few weeks ago!




Wow! What an amazing refurbish job...it looks brand new!


----------



## sr1856

cheidel said:


> Thank you, I spent two hours refurbishing this bag.  She was not in this condition when I purchased her pre-loved.    The LE Pouchette is a recent "new" purchase.



you did an excellent job in refurbishing. it just need a little love and elbow grease. i bought  a 24 year old saumur 30, some conditioning and polishing and it's good to go for another 10 years


----------



## HesitantShopper

seton said:


> Oh my. Is this new to you? It's barely patina'd for 25 yrs young. It looks great.
> 
> 
> Since I am here, I'll post what i carried Sun. OK Mainline. PaulandJoe. Laduree.



This is lovely, the whole thing.


----------



## HesitantShopper

cheidel said:


> Carrying my "vintage" 25 year old Speedy 40 w/Evasion Pouchette.  I refurbished the bag and brought her back to life a few weeks ago!



25yrs?! you wouldn't have guessed it, and likely  better made than those of today. Looks wonderful with the Pouchette.. great design.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Carrying my "vintage" 25 year old Speedy 40 w/Evasion Pouchette.  I refurbished the bag and brought her back to life a few weeks ago!



Oh goodness! What a jaw dropping combi. That LE pouchette is stunning and you did a jolly good job of refurbishing that vintage LE. It surely does not look one bit like 25 years old.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

My essential all weather Vera Bradley wristlet (I think the exterior is treated canvas?), perfect for rainy errand days or when I know I will be surrounded by grubby hands or getting all wet at the beach. Lots of card slots,two bill slots, ample room in between for phone, keys and card holder.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cheidel said:


> Carrying my "vintage" 25 year old Speedy 40 w/Evasion Pouchette.  I refurbished the bag and brought her back to life a few weeks ago!



Looks as good as new! You are very skillful!


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Oh my. Is this new to you? It's barely patina'd for 25 yrs young. It looks great.
> 
> 
> Since I am here, I'll post what i carried Sun. OK Mainline. PaulandJoe. Laduree.



Lovely! The flap on the OK makes me think of LC!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cheidel said:


> Both are beautiful!!!



Thanks so much!


----------



## cheidel

LuvAllBags said:


> Wow! What an amazing refurbish job...it looks brand new!




Thank you!



sr1856 said:


> you did an excellent job in refurbishing. it just need a little love and elbow grease. i bought  a 24 year old saumur 30, some conditioning and polishing and it's good to go for another 10 years




Wow, that is great!!!  Doesn't it make you cherish it more and makes you happy to carry the bag that you brought back to life with just a bit of TLC????  I love the Saumur too, so you can imagine how tarnished the hardware was.  I recently found the LV LE Damier Chelsea Centenaire Tote, just a little TLC and now she looks fabulous!  Thanks again!


----------



## cheidel

HesitantShopper said:


> 25yrs?! you wouldn't have guessed it, and likely  better made than those of today. Looks wonderful with the Pouchette.. great design.


 


frenziedhandbag said:


> Oh goodness! What a jaw dropping combi. That LE pouchette is stunning and you did a jolly good job of refurbishing that vintage LE. It surely does not look one bit like 25 years old.


 
Yes, she was MIF, January 1990!!!!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> My essential all weather Vera Bradley wristlet (I think the exterior is treated canvas?), perfect for rainy errand days or when I know I will be surrounded by grubby hands or getting all wet at the beach. Lots of card slots,two bill slots, ample room in between for phone, keys and card holder.


 
Oh so pretty, and a great necessity for rainy days!!!  Btw, that is my favorite VB print too!  Enjoy!


----------



## Esquared72

Carrying Coach today 
View attachment 3184942


----------



## SofiaC

eehlers said:


> Carrying Coach today
> View attachment 3184942


Very lovely! liking d stud details!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Oh so pretty, and a great necessity for rainy days!!!  Btw, that is my favorite VB print too!  Enjoy!



Thank you! It's becoming my daily fuss free staple.





eehlers said:


> Carrying Coach today



Edgy chic! Lovely!


----------



## Kris10_

Louis Vuitton favorite pm!


----------



## cheidel

eehlers said:


> Carrying Coach today
> View attachment 3184942


Wow, she is gorgeous!!!


----------



## cheidel

Kris10_ said:


> Louis Vuitton favorite pm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184978


Very Cute!


----------



## SofiaC

Newly arrived pre-loved oxblood gramercy. I can't stop stealing glances at her!


----------



## LuvAllBags

SofiaC said:


> Newly arrived pre-loved oxblood gramercy. I can't stop stealing glances at her!




Love this - awesome style and beautiful color!


----------



## donnaoh

eehlers said:


> Carrying Coach today
> View attachment 3184942


Gorgeous!!


----------



## pbnjam

SofiaC said:


> Newly arrived pre-loved oxblood gramercy. I can't stop stealing glances at her!



She is a beauty! Congrats!


----------



## cheidel

SofiaC said:


> Newly arrived pre-loved oxblood gramercy. I can't stop stealing glances at her!


Beautiful bag, and lovely color!!!!


----------



## cheidel

Carrying Prada Calfskin Tote today, with new orange zip organizer to keep everything secure!


----------



## MahoganyQT

cheidel said:


> Carrying Prada Calfskin Tote today, with new orange zip organizer to keep everything secure!




Nice!


----------



## cheidel

MahoganyQT said:


> Nice!




Thank you!


----------



## HesitantShopper

cheidel said:


> Carrying Prada Calfskin Tote today, with new orange zip organizer to keep everything secure!



Looks very nice! that organizer is a massive pop of color!


----------



## SofiaC

LuvAllBags said:


> Love this - awesome style and beautiful color!





pbnjam said:


> She is a beauty! Congrats!





cheidel said:


> Beautiful bag, and lovely color!!!!




Thank you, all. You are so kind.


----------



## cheidel

Thank you!  Yes, it is indeed a pop of color!    Makes it easier to see everything.


----------



## Kris10_

S
	

		
			
		

		
	




Speedy b 25


----------



## cheidel

Kris10_ said:


> S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188337
> 
> 
> Speedy b 25


Love the DE Speedy, and it looks great on you!!!


----------



## Kris10_

cheidel said:


> Love the DE Speedy, and it looks great on you!!!




Thanks so much !


----------



## pbnjam

Kris10_ said:


> S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188337
> 
> 
> Speedy b 25




Love DE print! Very classic and pretty!


----------



## Kris10_

pbnjam said:


> Love DE print! Very classic and pretty!




Thank you! It's my favorite lv print. I really like empiriente but the bAgs are out of my price range ! What's your favorite ?


----------



## pbnjam

Kris10_ said:


> Thank you! It's my favorite lv print. I really like empiriente but the bAgs are out of my price range ! What's your favorite ?



I like both prints. I used to hate monogram but now I really like it. Both feel very classic and elegant. I'm addicted to LV canvas at the moment. Thinking about getting a 4 key holder.


----------



## Kris10_

pbnjam said:


> I like both prints. I used to hate monogram but now I really like it. Both feel very classic and elegant. I'm addicted to LV canvas at the moment. Thinking about getting a 4 key holder.




Both are great! I have the 4 key holder and love it! Go for it


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Carrying Prada Calfskin Tote today, with new orange zip organizer to keep everything secure!




Love how the organiser adds a pop if color to your tote! Love it!




Kris10_ said:


> Speedy b 25



Love the Speedy! its my fav LV style. Looks awesome on you.


----------



## tcher1976

Hi! Love your Coach bag! What style is it?


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Love how the organiser adds a pop if color to your tote! Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Speedy! its my fav LV style. Looks awesome on you.


Thank you!!


----------



## cheidel

Carrying LV Cabas Mezzo Tote on this chilly day!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Carrying LV Cabas Mezzo Tote on this chilly day!



Love the Evasion key charm on the tote! Surely makes a chilly day more cheerful, doesn't it?


----------



## HesitantShopper

cheidel said:


> Carrying LV Cabas Mezzo Tote on this chilly day!



Love the charm! such a fantastic pattern/design.


----------



## sr1856

cheidel said:


> Carrying LV Cabas Mezzo Tote on this chilly day!



i have a mezzo as well, it's a practical bag and i like that it has a zip.  nice bag charm.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Love the Evasion key charm on the tote! Surely makes a chilly day more cheerful, doesn't it?


Thank you frenz, yes it is cheerful!


----------



## cheidel

HesitantShopper said:


> Love the charm! such a fantastic pattern/design.


 
Thank you, I just had to have this charm, the first LV charm I bought new, my others are pre-loved.  



sr1856 said:


> i have a mezzo as well, it's a practical bag and i like that it has a zip.  nice bag charm.


 

Thank you, Mezzo twinsies!!!  I love the zip too, my Cabas Alto is an open tote but I use a zip organizer with it.


----------



## preppyboy8671

Just purchased this GUM by Gianni Chiarini Design pochette and studded clutch. Really loving it as it is made of thich rubber and looks very durable.


----------



## Kris10_

Speedy b 25!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Madison Kimberly Carryall 2


----------



## EGBDF

SmokieDragon said:


> Madison Kimberly Carryall 2
> 
> View attachment 3203216



Very nice. I really liked the Madison line.


----------



## SmokieDragon

EGBDF said:


> Very nice. I really liked the Madison line.



Thanks so much! This was my first designer bag - the one that started it all


----------



## cheidel

Carrying LV Cabas Alto today with the Evasion Charm!  Also, zip organizer since it's an open tote!  Happy New Year!!! [emoji39]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Carrying LV Cabas Alto today with the Evasion Charm!  Also, zip organizer since it's an open tote!  Happy New Year!!



Happy New Year! Lovely charm and bag!


----------



## pbnjam

cheidel said:


> Carrying LV Cabas Alto today with the Evasion Charm!  Also, zip organizer since it's an open tote!  Happy New Year!!! [emoji39]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227822
> View attachment 3227823



Evasion charm looks great on your tote! Beautiful! Also the LV cles has got to be my favorite LV slg at the moment. Something about LV canvas is very addictive.


----------



## pbnjam

SmokieDragon said:


> Madison Kimberly Carryall 2
> 
> View attachment 3203216


Very pretty! The black leather and gold hw looks very classy!


Kris10_ said:


> Speedy b 25!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199142



Looking good! This bag is so cute!


----------



## cheidel

pbnjam said:


> Evasion charm looks great on your tote! Beautiful! Also the LV cles has got to be my favorite LV slg at the moment. Something about LV canvas is very addictive.


Thank you ladies!!!  Happy New Year!!! &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Happy New Year! Lovely charm and bag!


Thanks, and the extra large zip organizer works great!! &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Thanks, and the extra large zip organizer works great!! &#55357;&#56842;



It looks splendid within! Awesome buy!


----------



## SmokieDragon

pbnjam said:


> Very pretty! The black leather and gold hw looks very classy!



Thanks so much! Happy New Year!


----------



## Beaufort

Decadent from Denmark: gorgeous bags and super quality!

http://decadentshop.dk


----------



## pbnjam

Carrying my Coach Legacy Archival zip top in Blsck cherry today. Bought this preowned in excellent condition. I've been patiently looking for this bag for a long time. [emoji1]


----------



## EGBDF

pbnjam said:


> Carrying my Coach Legacy Archival zip top in Blsck cherry today. Bought this preowned in excellent condition. I've been patiently looking for this bag for a long time. [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3273326



Wow, this is so nice-are those kiss locks? Is the leather soft? I don't remember this bag. I have a Molly in black cherry and I love the color.
And cute heart!


----------



## pbnjam

EGBDF said:


> Wow, this is so nice-are those kiss locks? Is the leather soft? I don't remember this bag. I have a Molly in black cherry and I love the color.
> 
> And cute heart!




Thank you. Yes there is a kisslock, one on each side of the bag. I was told that there wasn't a lot made. I'm not that sure. But I first saw it in the Coach subforum. The only colors I've seen is a sand?, sunflower, and black cherry. 

Also this youtuber, Michelle Phan, has a video of this bag where she shows what she has in her bag. 

Black cherry is such a pretty color! I wasn't into bags when these legacies came out. Other than color loss on corners, this line came out with so many pretty bags and colors.


----------



## donnaoh

eehlers said:


> Carrying Coach today
> View attachment 3184942


OMG! Gorgeous! I don't know why i passed this one up...i am kicking myself!


----------



## cheidel

pbnjam said:


> Carrying my Coach Legacy Archival zip top in Blsck cherry today. Bought this preowned in excellent condition. I've been patiently looking for this bag for a long time. [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3273326


 

Congrats!  Beautiful, your patience paid off!!!  Love the pink charm!


----------



## pbnjam

cheidel said:


> Congrats!  Beautiful, your patience paid off!!!  Love the pink charm!




Thank you! Just luck. Every so often I search for it on ebay. I see it in other colors but this is the one I want.  [emoji1]


----------



## Claraloo

Today my lovely Liebeskind Esther in new stone


----------



## MiaBorsa

I finally broke down and bought an LV; never thought I'd see the day.       Speedy 30 in mono with Emilie wallet and key cles.


----------



## pbnjam

MiaBorsa said:


> I finally broke down and bought an LV; never thought I'd see the day.       Speedy 30 in mono with Emilie wallet and key cles.




We're bag twins! I love this bag. This is a beautiful set. All very pretty pieces. What do you plan to use your key cles for? Congrats!


----------



## EGBDF

Claraloo said:


> Today my lovely Liebeskind Esther in new stone



Nice color!



MiaBorsa said:


> I finally broke down and bought an LV; never thought I'd see the day.       Speedy 30 in mono with Emilie wallet and key cles.



Congrats and enjoy your new goodies!


----------



## MiaBorsa

pbnjam said:


> We're bag twins! I love this bag. This is a beautiful set. All very pretty pieces. What do you plan to use your key cles for? Congrats!



Thanks!   I never thought I would want an LV.      I have no idea what I will use the cles for;  I just thought it was cute.


----------



## MiaBorsa

EGBDF said:


> Congrats and enjoy your new goodies!


Thanks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

pbnjam said:


> Carrying my Coach Legacy Archival zip top in Blsck cherry today. Bought this preowned in excellent condition. I've been patiently looking for this bag for a long time. [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3273326



Gorgeous bag and cute fob!


----------



## cheidel

Carrying Claudia Firenze of Italy Tote and wearing Ariat Clogs today!!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

MiaBorsa said:


> I finally broke down and bought an LV; never thought I'd see the day.       Speedy 30 in mono with Emilie wallet and key cles.




I love it all!


----------



## pbnjam

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous bag and cute fob!




Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

MiaBorsa said:


> I finally broke down and bought an LV; never thought I'd see the day.       Speedy 30 in mono with Emilie wallet and key cles.


Lovely, congrats!!!  I have two mono Speedy 40's (one vintage 25 years old, and one I bought new 2 years ago, and the Cles).  Enjoy, love the wallet too!!! The Laduree is perfect!!!!


----------



## EGBDF

cheidel said:


> Carrying Claudia Firenze of Italy Tote and wearing Ariat Clogs today!!!



Cool combo!


----------



## MiaBorsa

cheidel said:


> Carrying Claudia Firenze of Italy Tote and wearing Ariat Clogs today!!!



Cute!


----------



## MiaBorsa

cheidel said:


> Lovely, congrats!!!  I have two mono Speedy 40's (one vintage 25 years old, and one I bought new 2 years ago, and the Cles).  Enjoy, love the wallet too!!! The Laduree is perfect!!!!



Thanks!


----------



## MMaiko

cheidel said:


> Carrying Claudia Firenze of Italy Tote and wearing Ariat Clogs today!!!



Oh gosh, that is a great bag!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Carrying my Coach Legacy Archival zip top in Blsck cherry today.



Gorgeous color! It pays to be patient. That heart charm is so cute.


Claraloo said:


> Today my lovely Liebeskind Esther in new stone


The perfect neutral. Nice bag!



MiaBorsa said:


> I finally broke down and bought an LV



Stunning set! The Speedy is my favourite LV style. Congrats!



cheidel said:


> Carrying Claudia Firenze of Italy Tote and wearing Ariat Clogs today!!!



Cute print!


----------



## cheidel

EGBDF said:


> Cool combo!


 


MiaBorsa said:


> Cute!


 
Thank you!!!!


----------



## cheidel

MMaiko said:


> Oh gosh, that is a great bag!


 

Thank you!!!


----------



## cheidel

MMaiko said:


> Oh gosh, that is a great bag!


 


frenziedhandbag said:


> Gorgeous color! It pays to be patient. That heart charm is so cute.
> 
> The perfect neutral. Nice bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning set! The Speedy is my favourite LV style. Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Cute print!


 
Thank you !!!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

cheidel said:


> Carrying Claudia Firenze of Italy Tote and wearing Ariat Clogs today!!!



Nice combo


----------



## cheidel

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Nice combo


Thanks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Neverfull MM with rose ballerine interior.   LOVE the pink!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MiaBorsa said:


> Neverfull MM with rose



The pink is lovely. Laduree looks wonderful on it too. Gorgeous bag!


----------



## LuvAllBags

MiaBorsa said:


> Neverfull MM with rose ballerine interior.   LOVE the pink!




I love it with the rose interior!


----------



## EGBDF

MiaBorsa said:


> Neverfull MM with rose ballerine interior.   LOVE the pink!



Pretty interior!


----------



## MiaBorsa

frenziedhandbag said:


> The pink is lovely. Laduree looks wonderful on it too. Gorgeous bag!





LuvAllBags said:


> I love it with the rose interior!





EGBDF said:


> Pretty interior!



Thanks, all!


----------



## tannc

Got this babe for around $17 at the flea market next the office building. It's tempting to see the bag which costs less than MAC lipstick. Plus, it doesn't brand label on it. You should see Pruda, Chamel, Min Min, Kate Spada bag here 

I think I'll use this bag for my Italy trip as it is quite hard for the pickpockets to take my stuff


----------



## kadelle

Today I carried my Prada Shopper and I actually went inside Longchamp to browse around spontaneously! I put my Prada down on the floor inside the boutique so that I could try on some longchamp bags.. And immediately, the SAs insisted they pick my Prada up from the floor and place it on a cushioned sofa for me! Haha i thought that was sooo sweet, thoughtful and it just shows that they appreciate handbags no matter what the brand 

Really made my day! :heart


----------



## pbnjam

MiaBorsa said:


> Neverfull MM with rose ballerine interior.   LOVE the pink!




This is gorgeous! Uh oh you've been bitten by LV bug. [emoji1][emoji7]


----------



## tinkerella

Can't believe I only just discovered this thread! Sharing this pic of me carrying a Rabeanco bag to run some errands earlier today  
Am going back to stalk all your lovely non-LC purses right away


----------



## EGBDF

tinkerella said:


> Can't believe I only just discovered this thread! Sharing this pic of me carrying a Rabeanco bag to run some errands earlier today
> Am going back to stalk all your lovely non-LC purses right away



Looks very nice! I've never seen a Rabeanco in person.


----------



## LuvAllBags

tinkerella said:


> Can't believe I only just discovered this thread! Sharing this pic of me carrying a Rabeanco bag to run some errands earlier today
> Am going back to stalk all your lovely non-LC purses right away




Gorgeous bag!


----------



## tinkerella

EGBDF said:


> Looks very nice! I've never seen a Rabeanco in person.




Thanks EGBDF Rabeanco is getting increasingly popular in Singapore and a friend introduced me to it.  They make great quality bags at affordable prices IMO! 



LuvAllBags said:


> Gorgeous bag!




Thank you!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tinkerella said:


> Can't believe I only just discovered this thread!



That is a really nice bucket bag! It looks very soft and comfy to wear. You picked a great colour, goes very well with your outfit!


----------



## tinkerella

frenziedhandbag said:


> That is a really nice bucket bag! It looks very soft and comfy to wear. You picked a great colour, goes very well with your outfit!




Thanks frenzied! Love your new longchamp bucket too. Have been secretly stalking that thread haha! Glad your visit to the dentist went well  can't wait to see which other LC you bring w you the next time!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tinkerella said:


> Thanks frenzied! Love your new longchamp bucket too.



Thank you babe! I recall visiting Rabeanco too to have a feel of the bucket bag but they had only the small ones then and they are too small for me. I am glad you found this size. I am thinking which bag to bring for my nezt visit too. [emoji13]


----------



## MiaBorsa

pbnjam said:


> This is gorgeous! Uh oh you've been bitten by LV bug. [emoji1][emoji7]



   Eeeeek.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Today it's my Dooney & Bourke "Logan" hobo in florentine.


----------



## pbnjam

MiaBorsa said:


> Today it's my Dooney & Bourke "Logan" hobo in florentine.




Gorgeous! Florentine leather is [emoji173]&#65039;.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MiaBorsa said:


> Today it's my Dooney



Very pretty! Adore that lining.


----------



## MiaBorsa

pbnjam said:


> Gorgeous! Florentine leather is [emoji173]&#65039;.





frenziedhandbag said:


> Very pretty! Adore that lining.



Thanks, y'all!


----------



## LuvAllBags

MiaBorsa said:


> Today it's my Dooney & Bourke "Logan" hobo in florentine.




Great bag!


----------



## MiaBorsa

LuvAllBags said:


> Great bag!



Thank you.


----------



## cheidel

MiaBorsa said:


> Today it's my Dooney & Bourke "Logan" hobo in florentine.


 
Lovely!!!!!  Love the pretty green interior!


----------



## cheidel

Dooney & Bourke Lambskin Tobi Tote in Camel!!!  Very soft, roomy, and lightweight!


----------



## MiaBorsa

cheidel said:


> Lovely!!!!!  Love the pretty green interior!


 Thanks, girl.



cheidel said:


> Dooney & Bourke Lambskin Tobi Tote in Camel!!!  Very soft, roomy, and lightweight!


Love that Tobi!     Such gorgeous leather.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Macy's VIP sale reeled me in last weekend.       I picked up this Michael Kors "Julia" satchel and matching small wallet.   After I got it loaded up I realize it is very similar to my natural LP Cuir, but with zipper accents.   











I can justify the purchase (to myself) because the MK has goldtone hardware and the Cuir has silvertone.


----------



## MahoganyQT

MiaBorsa said:


> Macy's VIP sale reeled me in last weekend.       I picked up this Michael Kors "Julia" satchel and matching small wallet.   After I got it loaded up I realize it is very similar to my natural LP Cuir, but with zipper accents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can justify the purchase (to myself) because the MK has goldtone hardware and the Cuir has silvertone.




Very nice bag!


----------



## cheidel

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, girl.
> 
> Love that Tobi!     Such gorgeous leather.


Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

MiaBorsa said:


> Macy's VIP sale reeled me in last weekend.       I picked up this Michael Kors "Julia" satchel and matching small wallet.   After I got it loaded up I realize it is very similar to my natural LP Cuir, but with zipper accents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can justify the purchase (to myself) because the MK has goldtone hardware and the Cuir has silvertone.


Wow, gorgeous!  Love the matching wallet!  Congrats!


----------



## pbnjam

MiaBorsa said:


> Macy's VIP sale reeled me in last weekend.       I picked up this Michael Kors "Julia" satchel and matching small wallet.   After I got it loaded up I realize it is very similar to my natural LP Cuir, but with zipper accents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can justify the purchase (to myself) because the MK has goldtone hardware and the Cuir has silvertone.



I love the shape of this bag. It's gorgeous. I don't have any MK bags but this one is very tempting! Cute matching wallet too.


----------



## pbnjam

cheidel said:


> Dooney & Bourke Lambskin Tobi Tote in Camel!!!  Very soft, roomy, and lightweight!



The leather on this tote looks great! Gorgeous color. Reminds me of the natural color in LC.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MahoganyQT said:


> Very nice bag!





cheidel said:


> Wow, gorgeous!  Love the matching wallet!  Congrats!





pbnjam said:


> I love the shape of this bag. It's gorgeous. I don't have any MK bags but this one is very tempting! Cute matching wallet too.



Thanks everyone!


----------



## EGBDF

cheidel said:


> Dooney & Bourke Lambskin Tobi Tote in Camel!!!  Very soft, roomy, and lightweight!



Still liking this one...lambskin 



MiaBorsa said:


> Macy's VIP sale reeled me in last weekend.       I picked up this Michael Kors "Julia" satchel and matching small wallet.   After I got it loaded up I realize it is very similar to my natural LP Cuir, but with zipper accents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can justify the purchase (to myself) because the MK has goldtone hardware and the Cuir has silvertone.



Nice! And it has an adjustable strap! Yes!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

MiaBorsa said:


> Macy's VIP sale reeled me in last weekend.       I picked up this Michael Kors "Julia" satchel and matching small wallet.   After I got it loaded up I realize it is very similar to my natural LP Cuir, but with zipper accents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can justify the purchase (to myself) because the MK has goldtone hardware and the Cuir has silvertone.



Nice!


----------



## MiaBorsa

EGBDF said:


> Still liking this one...lambskin
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! And it has an adjustable strap! Yes!





HandbagDiva354 said:


> Nice!



Thanks!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Kate Spade Devin in Black


----------



## tannc

My black Furla tote with pompom


----------



## tannc

SmokieDragon said:


> Kate Spade Devin in Black
> 
> View attachment 3310926


You just made me google for the bag


----------



## SmokieDragon

tannc said:


> You just made me google for the bag



Thanks! Love your Furla - I've always admired the brand but can't seem to decide on a style


----------



## EGBDF

SmokieDragon said:


> Kate Spade Devin in Black
> 
> View attachment 3310926



Oooh, the leather looks nice and it looks comfy to carry.



tannc said:


> My black Furla tote with pompom



Nice!


----------



## SmokieDragon

EGBDF said:


> Oooh, the leather looks nice and it looks comfy to carry



The shoulder strap is really comfy and just the right length for someone petite like me. The leather is really soft but the bag still has structure even when everything is taken out of it due to its piping. It really is a nice bag


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Kate Spade Devin in Black





tannc said:


> My black Furla tote with pompom



Fabulous bags ladies! Love both of them.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Fabulous bags ladies! Love both of them.



Thanks so much!


----------



## tannc

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks! Love your Furla - I've always admired the brand but can't seem to decide on a style


Thank you. I really their Furla Metropolis line. However, some of their bags are made in China now 



EGBDF said:


> Oooh, the leather looks nice and it looks comfy to carry.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!


Thank you ^^





frenziedhandbag said:


> Fabulous bags ladies! Love both of them.


Thank you 
I bought this bag because the shop assistant is so sweet


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tannc said:


> I bought this bag because the shop assistant is so sweet [emoji14]



I can reasonate. Service is so important. It makes or breaks a purchase. I have had disappointing experiences with a cosmetic brand recently. The product works but going forward, I will just try to get my items from DFS instead.


----------



## tannc

frenziedhandbag said:


> I can reasonate. Service is so important. It makes or breaks a purchase. I have had disappointing experiences with a cosmetic brand recently. The product works but going forward, I will just try to get my items from DFS instead.



So true. I always have the same problem with some assistant at cosmetic counters. Some look down on customers or act as if I'm begging for their product for free. To avoid these, I shop online or DFS like you.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Kate Spade Little Minka in Atlantic Blue with LC Quadri strap in Cobalt! Amazing how the colour match is so good. Have to do this cos the KS strap is too long


----------



## tannc

SmokieDragon said:


> Kate Spade Little Minka in Atlantic Blue with LC Quadri strap in Cobalt! Amazing how the colour match is so good. Have to do this cos the KS strap is too long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3315368



The leather looks so soft


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Kate Spade Little Minka in Atlantic Blue with LC Quadri strap in Cobalt! Amazing how the colour match is so good.



It is gorgeous and the pebbled leather looks so soft. If you did not mention it, I would had thought the strap came with the bag.


----------



## EGBDF

SmokieDragon said:


> Kate Spade Little Minka in Atlantic Blue with LC Quadri strap in Cobalt! Amazing how the colour match is so good. Have to do this cos the KS strap is too long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3315368



The strap really does go nicely with the bag!


----------



## SmokieDragon

tannc said:


> The leather looks so soft





frenziedhandbag said:


> It is gorgeous and the pebbled leather  looks so soft. If you did not mention it, I would had thought the strap  came with the bag.



Thanks! Yes, the leather is soft! Tho the Black Devin I posted earlier is softer, just a little bit so 



EGBDF said:


> The strap really does go nicely with the bag!



Thanks! It was one of "AHA!" moments that play out in my mind when I realised the 2 could be matched


----------



## tannc

Today is the beagle dog. I just can't resist everything that are related to Snoopy 

(Can't resist Snoopy Rolex too, but can't afford  )


----------



## pbnjam

tannc said:


> Today is the beagle dog. I just can't resist everything that are related to Snoopy
> 
> 
> 
> (Can't resist Snoopy Rolex too, but can't afford  )




Very cute bag! Snoopy Rolex?? Omg..


----------



## pbnjam

SmokieDragon said:


> Kate Spade Little Minka in Atlantic Blue with LC Quadri strap in Cobalt! Amazing how the colour match is so good. Have to do this cos the KS strap is too long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3315368




Love this color! [emoji170][emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## HandbagDiva354

tannc said:


> Today is the beagle dog. I just can't resist everything that are related to Snoopy
> 
> (Can't resist Snoopy Rolex too, but can't afford  )



So cute!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Today carrying LV pochette metis


----------



## Almi77

My little Furla metropolis &#128525;


----------



## tinkerella

Almi77 said:


> My little Furla metropolis [emoji7]




This is beautiful !!! Love the color and the hardware of this bag [emoji7]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Almi77 said:


> My little Furla metropolis [emoji7]




So cute!


----------



## Almi77

Thank you!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

SmokieDragon said:


> Kate Spade Little Minka in Atlantic Blue with LC Quadri strap in Cobalt! Amazing how the colour match is so good. Have to do this cos the KS strap is too long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3315368



Love Little Minka; I have two of them.   That leather is fabulous.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I'm shopping my closet this week and found an old favorite, a Cole Haan woven hobo.


----------



## EGBDF

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm shopping my closet this week and found an old favorite, a Cole Haan woven hobo.



I've always wondered about those but never seen one in person. Is it soft or more stiff? Heavy? I'm always going for the shoes at Cole Haan...


----------



## MiaBorsa

EGBDF said:


> I've always wondered about those but never seen one in person. Is it soft or more stiff? Heavy? I'm always going for the shoes at Cole Haan...



It's very soft and excellent leather; not heavy.   This bag is 4 or 5 years old and still looks new.  I love their woven leathers.


----------



## SmokieDragon

MiaBorsa said:


> Love Little Minka; I have two of them.   That leather is fabulous.



What colours do you have for your Little Minka? Glad to find a fellow KS lover here


----------



## SmokieDragon

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm shopping my closet this week and found an old favorite, a Cole Haan woven hobo.



What a lovely and luxurious bag!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Kate Spade Woods Drive Bodie


----------



## EGBDF

SmokieDragon said:


> Kate Spade Woods Drive Bodie
> 
> View attachment 3328591



Ooh, that's adorable! I love the color contrast. Is the main color black or is it dark blue?


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> Kate Spade Woods Drive Bodie
> 
> View attachment 3328591




cool handles, babe!


----------



## SmokieDragon

EGBDF said:


> Ooh, that's adorable! I love the color contrast. Is the main color black or is it dark blue?



Thanks so much! The main colour here is dark blue  They also have one where the main colour is black but the other colour on the handles is white and the strap is white - not for me, haha




seton said:


> cool handles, babe!



Thanks so much!  The handles are also so comfortable when the bag is in the crook of my arm


----------



## HesitantShopper

SmokieDragon said:


> Kate Spade Woods Drive Bodie
> 
> View attachment 3328591



Pretty colors! love the handles.


----------



## HesitantShopper

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm shopping my closet this week and found an old favorite, a Cole Haan woven hobo.



very nice! i like woven bags.


----------



## HesitantShopper

I've been in my roots grace satchel


----------



## EGBDF

HesitantShopper said:


> I've been in my roots grace satchel
> 
> View attachment 3334209



II have always wanted to try something from Roots. I was actually looking at that bag because they sent out a 30% off code. Trying to be good though...it's hard!
Does the zipper tuck in? I always  get the impression that Roots wears well, is that true?


----------



## HesitantShopper

EGBDF said:


> II have always wanted to try something from Roots. I was actually looking at that bag because they sent out a 30% off code. Trying to be good though...it's hard!
> Does the zipper tuck in? I always  get the impression that Roots wears well, is that true?



Yeah i got the same code. Burning a hole in my pocket lol. The small grace is a really nice size, it has side gussets so can be even wider if need be. The zipper i suppose could tuck in.. it snaps onto the side of the bag but can be undone and tucked.. i always just leave it as is.

They wear very well, this grace is one of several bags i own, and accessories. I have one bag that has to be pushing 10yrs old, my mother owns one that is def that age. They are still handmade in Toronto, Canada.

Which grace were you considering they have several types of leather right now.. the one i have is the princeton.. "super prince" kind, a very chewy, thick pebbled leather.. it does soften down too, i've had mine since xmas. So it's a few months old now, been in snow, cold, rain... you name it... wipes right off.

TBH i find it hard to use bags by other brands as they offer such good value, and exceptional leather quality and finish. I really cannot say enough good things about them. :shame:


----------



## EGBDF

HesitantShopper said:


> Yeah i got the same code. Burning a hole in my pocket lol. The small grace is a really nice size, it has side gussets so can be even wider if need be. The zipper i suppose could tuck in.. it snaps onto the side of the bag but can be undone and tucked.. i always just leave it as is.
> 
> They wear very well, this grace is one of several bags i own, and accessories. I have one bag that has to be pushing 10yrs old, my mother owns one that is def that age. They are still handmade in Toronto, Canada.
> 
> Which grace were you considering they have several types of leather right now.. the one i have is the princeton.. "super prince" kind, a very chewy, thick pebbled leather.. it does soften down too, i've had mine since xmas. So it's a few months old now, been in snow, cold, rain... you name it... wipes right off.
> 
> TBH i find it hard to use bags by other brands as they offer such good value, and exceptional leather quality and finish. I really cannot say enough good things about them. :shame:



The different leathers make it hard, I've just been looking at colors. Tribe looks nice but may be a little too earthy for my style. Maybe I should order a few pouches to get a feel for the leather-I like to do that sometimes.
It says a lot that you prefer your Roots bags!


----------



## HesitantShopper

EGBDF said:


> The different leathers make it hard, I've just been looking at colors. Tribe looks nice but may be a little too earthy for my style. Maybe I should order a few pouches to get a feel for the leather-I like to do that sometimes.
> It says a lot that you prefer your Roots bags!



I own a bag in tribe too. It's very soft and wears extremely well, however it will take on a patina(similar to LV Vachetta ) so for some they may not like the darkening over time.

Also own several pebbled leathers and this new "princeton" pebbled. Have one item in saffiano now, a wristlet/wallet combo.

Trying a few pouches is a good way to get a proper feel for the leathers and what suits you. For day to day tribe is very good but as you say does lean on the more "earthy" side, the pebbled is more dress up/down... the Horween which i have nothing in is gorgeous but a tad slippery however it would wear like iron, not sure whether any grace bags are available in it at the moment though.

I've always loved Roots bags, i know what i am paying for and they can repair them and even Bespoke... i had a bunch of their bags before i even got into collecting bags, they still are the brand i own most of. 

Good luck deciding! The 30% promo is an awesome deal... many of the classic colors/styles take ages to get marked down.


----------



## EGBDF

HesitantShopper said:


> I own a bag in tribe too. It's very soft and wears extremely well, however it will take on a patina(similar to LV Vachetta ) so for some they may not like the darkening over time.
> 
> Also own several pebbled leathers and this new "princeton" pebbled. Have one item in saffiano now, a wristlet/wallet combo.
> 
> Trying a few pouches is a good way to get a proper feel for the leathers and what suits you. For day to day tribe is very good but as you say does lean on the more "earthy" side, the pebbled is more dress up/down... the Horween which i have nothing in is gorgeous but a tad slippery however it would wear like iron, not sure whether any grace bags are available in it at the moment though.
> 
> I've always loved Roots bags, i know what i am paying for and they can repair them and even Bespoke... i had a bunch of their bags before i even got into collecting bags, they still are the brand i own most of.
> 
> Good luck deciding! The 30% promo is an awesome deal... many of the classic colors/styles take ages to get marked down.



I decided I have too many pouches already so I ordered the small Grace in princeton/tan.  Whoohoo, I've been wanting a Roots bag for over a year now, just could never pick one and I don't think I've seen better than the 30% off offer.

And it'll actually fill a 'hole' in my collection-my tan bags are cuirs (squishy loveliness but I love a satchel!) and a Coach Madison satchel that I like but it doesn't have a strap.


----------



## HesitantShopper

EGBDF said:


> I decided I have too many pouches already so I ordered the small Grace in princeton/tan.  Whoohoo, I've been wanting a Roots bag for over a year now, just could never pick one and I don't think I've seen better than the 30% off offer.
> 
> And it'll actually fill a 'hole' in my collection-my tan bags are cuirs (squishy loveliness but I love a satchel!) and a Coach Madison satchel that I like but it doesn't have a strap.



Oh, very nice choice. I have seen that in person and it's a wonderful color. The leather will soften after some use too. MIne has a nice squish to it, but still has some rigidness so it's not a puddle.

30% is basically as good as it gets. I mean short of clearance with an extra % promo. Can't wait to hear what you think! we can be "Grace buddies"


----------



## SmokieDragon

HesitantShopper said:


> Pretty colors! love the handles.



Thanks so much!


----------



## bagsncakes

My MK small Sutton


----------



## HesitantShopper

bagsncakes said:


> My MK small Sutton
> View attachment 3335580



Oh that is a great color! love the small Sutton's. SO hard to find though!


----------



## EGBDF

bagsncakes said:


> My MK small Sutton
> View attachment 3335580



Very pretty color!


----------



## bagsncakes

HesitantShopper said:


> Oh that is a great color! love the small Sutton's. SO hard to find though!







EGBDF said:


> Very pretty color!




Thankyou. I am loving this color and style. Except I try to stuff every thing into the zippered pockets which makes the bag lose its shape. I am not used to open top bags. This is the first time I'm using a Sutton, haven't used my black medium yet.


----------



## bagsncakes

HesitantShopper said:


> Oh that is a great color! love the small Sutton's. SO hard to find though!




Btw, there is a seller on eBay who has the small in 5 colors for $190. Black, navy, tulip (the one I have), cornflower and pastel pink.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Gucci Jackie soft hobo


----------



## HesitantShopper

bagsncakes said:


> Btw, there is a seller on eBay who has the small in 5 colors for $190. Black, navy, tulip (the one I have), cornflower and pastel pink.



Thanks.



HandbagDiva354 said:


> Gucci Jackie soft hobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338311



Looks soft, i like the closure on it!


----------



## EGBDF

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Gucci Jackie soft hobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338311



It looks so comfortable to wear!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

HesitantShopper said:


> Looks soft, i like the closure on it!



 I wish I could capture the true color. It's antique rose with palladium hardware.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

EGBDF said:


> It looks so comfortable to wear!



 It's very comfortable and not very heavy considering it's a large all leather handbag.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Gucci Jackie soft hobo



I like how minimalist it looks.


----------



## EGBDF

My Roots grace satchel came today and I moved right in! Which is very very rare for me lol. The leather feels similar to foulonne. It's a perfect size for me and just the right amount of structure.
I was surprised at how quickly it got here, from Canada to the US.
Thanks for the input, HesitantShopper!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> My Roots grace satchel



I love how rich it looks and happy to hear that the leather is similar to Foulonne. You sent me goggling to see more info on it.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Gucci GG Supreme Top Handle Bag


----------



## EGBDF

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Gucci GG Supreme Top Handle Bag
> 
> View attachment 3341164



Cute, and cute fob too!


----------



## sunshinesash

Carrying my RM MAC today! Perfect size for throwing over my shoulder and traipsing out and about town--


----------



## HandbagDiva354

EGBDF said:


> Cute, and cute fob too!




Thanks!


----------



## tinkerella

sunshinesash said:


> Carrying my RM MAC today! Perfect size for throwing over my shoulder and traipsing out and about town--




Love the mac! It's a shame this size is discontinued. I have a mini in black that's great for travel!


----------



## tinkerella

Here's my KSSaturday all prepped for a day trip across the border tomorrow since it's the Mayday long weekend. Happy May Day to all


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Quick run to the store with my Gucci swing wallet with a strap and key holder


----------



## pbnjam

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Quick run to the store with my Gucci swing wallet with a strap and key holder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3343250



Gorgeous pieces! And lovely color.


----------



## SmokieDragon

tinkerella said:


> Here's my KSSaturday all prepped for a day trip across the border tomorrow since it's the Mayday long weekend. Happy May Day to all
> View attachment 3343195



Love the look of this bag!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

pbnjam said:


> Gorgeous pieces! And lovely color.



 Thanks!


----------



## HesitantShopper

EGBDF said:


> My Roots grace satchel came today and I moved right in! Which is very very rare for me lol. The leather feels similar to foulonne. It's a perfect size for me and just the right amount of structure.
> I was surprised at how quickly it got here, from Canada to the US.
> Thanks for the input, HesitantShopper!



Awe, ty! it's nice to have a 'grace' buddy. lol.


----------



## HesitantShopper

frenziedhandbag said:


> I love how rich it looks and happy to hear that the leather is similar to Foulonne. You sent me goggling to see more info on it.



Def look into Roots, they have massively high end leathers(comparable to premier brands) and are handmade in Toronto.. in their own factory!


----------



## HesitantShopper

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Gucci GG Supreme Top Handle Bag
> 
> View attachment 3341164



Isn't this cute! love the fob!


----------



## HesitantShopper

sunshinesash said:


> Carrying my RM MAC today! Perfect size for throwing over my shoulder and traipsing out and about town--



These are so cute! 



tinkerella said:


> Here's my KSSaturday all prepped for a day trip across the border tomorrow since it's the Mayday long weekend. Happy May Day to all
> View attachment 3343195



Looks like a great travel companion!



HandbagDiva354 said:


> Quick run to the store with my Gucci swing wallet with a strap and key holder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3343250



Wonderful pop of color with these!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Also in my Roots Grace satchel


----------



## sunshinesash

HesitantShopper said:


> These are so cute!


Thanks so much! 


HesitantShopper said:


> Also in my Roots Grace satchel


What a classic beauty! That leather looks divine. I'm Canadian, so Roots has always been a heritage brand here, and the leather is truly lux. Great pick!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

HesitantShopper said:


> Also in my Roots Grace satchel
> 
> View attachment 3345061



That leather looks divine!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

sunshinesash said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> What a classic beauty! That leather looks divine!




I posted the same comment before I read yours. The leather is really beautiful.
I've never heard of Roots handbags..off to research.


----------



## EGBDF

HesitantShopper said:


> Also in my Roots Grace satchel
> 
> View attachment 3345061



Nice!


----------



## HesitantShopper

sunshinesash said:


> What a classic beauty! That leather looks divine. I'm Canadian, so Roots has always been a heritage brand here, and the leather is truly lux. Great pick!



Thanks! Heritage brand, nice description. I own tons of their bags some go back at least 10yrs... i just love how they age!


----------



## HesitantShopper

HandbagDiva354 said:


> That leather looks divine!



Thank you! the leather is awesome. Will wear like iron. 



HandbagDiva354 said:


> I posted the same comment before I read yours. The leather is really beautiful.
> I've never heard of Roots handbags..off to research.



Thanks. Roots is Canadian, they have a line of leather goods still handmade in their factory in Toronto.. they do ship worldwide. A few stores exist in the US but it is more limited. Definitely look into them, they are very good value and last ages.



EGBDF said:


> Nice!



Thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

HesitantShopper said:


> Def look into Roots, they have massively high end leathers(comparable to premier brands) and are handmade in Toronto.. in their own factory!


I'll definitely take a look. I adore anything that is handmade. That is a part of good old history in my opinion.


----------



## HesitantShopper

frenziedhandbag said:


> I'll definitely take a look. I adore anything that is handmade. That is a part of good old history in my opinion.



The leathers they have are fantastic. Loads of rumors they "source" from the same places some very premier designers do.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

HesitantShopper said:


> The leathers they have are fantastic. Loads of rumors they "source" from the same places some very premier designers do.



That is so cool and wonderful to know!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Going to the movies today with my Anya Hindmarch All Over Stickers Crossbody


----------



## EGBDF

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Going to the movies today with my Anya Hindmarch All Over Stickers Crossbody
> 
> View attachment 3349665



Whooooo fun!


----------



## HesitantShopper

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Going to the movies today with my Anya Hindmarch All Over Stickers Crossbody
> 
> View attachment 3349665



That is so fun!


----------



## SeriesLC

Coach Metropolitan Tote in Grey and some of the local designer bag by Viera and Zettino


----------



## HandbagDiva354

EGBDF said:


> Whooooo fun!







HesitantShopper said:


> That is so fun!




It is a great fun bag!


----------



## Speedster

Big Vuitton fan here! I love my Neverfull GM for work and my Odeon PM for travel.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Going to the movies today with my Anya Hindmarch All Over Stickers Crossbody



Such an adorable bag! 




tinkerella said:


> Here's my KSSaturday all prepped for a day trip



The details on this bag looks lovely! Hope you had a good trip.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Been eyeing it for a long time and very happy with the thick pebbled leather, functionality and color. MBMJ backpack in Faded Aluminum. It's wonderful to be handsfree!


----------



## EGBDF

frenziedhandbag said:


> Been eyeing it for a long time and very happy with the thick pebbled leather, functionality and color. MBMJ backpack in Faded Aluminum. It's wonderful to be handsfree!



The leather looks very nice.


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> Been eyeing it for a long time and very happy with the thick pebbled leather, functionality and color. MBMJ backpack in Faded Aluminum. It's wonderful to be handsfree!




It's totally your style: cute and sporty. Like the colour too!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Been eyeing it for a long time and very happy with the thick pebbled leather, functionality and color. MBMJ backpack in Faded Aluminum. It's wonderful to be handsfree!



Looking good!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> The leather looks very nice.


I ordered the Natasha in the same color but returned it as it was not easy to get in and out of the bag. As a crossbody, it was also quite heavy. The backpack is also slightly heavier in the hand than what I am used to but once on the shoulders, the thick leather sort of distributed the weight evenly and I do not feel the weight anymore. I did try out the LC Neo backpack with the same load and I can feel the weight digging into my shoulders. I like that this MBMJ makes me feel less like a schoolgirl (make that an old girl, haha!) with its leather and rocker zips. &#128540;


seton said:


> It's totally your style: cute and sporty. Like the colour too!


You know my style well Seton! Yup, it did help to dress up my casual tank, joggers and sneakers combo a bit. This gray is a color that I had been waiting for LC to have a bag or an SLG in. Let the wait not continue. 


SmokieDragon said:


> Looking good!


Thank you SD. I'm glad it worked out well plus at an incredible sale price, so I am really happy. I think my backpack arsenal is complete. Hopefully. &#128517;


----------



## HandbagDiva354

The past 3 days I've been using my Lilas Nacre Alma BB


----------



## AP919

Fendi, Fendi all day long!  Here's a new little one!  (and there's an LM metal hiding in the background!)


----------



## katy hufham

An old fossil cross body!


----------



## BocaBunny

Sorry wrong post


----------



## beesaunt

My Thanksgiving Sale Anya Hindmarch Smiley Shopper came today, and my two tassels came earlier this week! Not carrying it yet - gonna wait for spring.


----------



## EGBDF

beesaunt said:


> My Thanksgiving Sale Anya Hindmarch Smiley Shopper came today, and my two tassels came earlier this week! Not carrying it yet - gonna wait for spring.
> 
> View attachment 3535723
> View attachment 3535724
> View attachment 3535725
> View attachment 3535726


Wow, so adorable! Those tassels are very cool.


----------



## beesaunt

EGBDF said:


> Wow, so adorable! Those tassels are very cool.



Thanks! Yeah, her tassels are great. All her stuff is so fun!


----------



## Mariapia

beesaunt said:


> My Thanksgiving Sale Anya Hindmarch Smiley Shopper came today, and my two tassels came earlier this week! Not carrying it yet - gonna wait for spring.
> 
> View attachment 3535723
> View attachment 3535724
> View attachment 3535725
> View attachment 3535726


Why wait for spring, beesaunt?
That bag is fabulous and can be carried all year round! The tassels are lovely too!
Congrats on your finds!
I love AH.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Wrong forum..sorry


----------



## Phiomega

My edgiest bag.... black givenchy Pandora with baseball stitch...


----------



## CookyMonster

Vacationing in Taipei. The best tote to travel with!


----------



## CookyMonster

Oops sorry wrong thread. Mod please help me move it, thanks


----------



## preppyboy8671

Christmas present from DH 
Bally Trooper with the matching ziparound wallet

[emoji7]


----------



## HandbagDiva354

beesaunt said:


> My Thanksgiving Sale Anya Hindmarch Smiley Shopper came today, and my two tassels came earlier this week! Not carrying it yet - gonna wait for spring.
> 
> View attachment 3535723
> View attachment 3535724
> View attachment 3535725
> View attachment 3535726



So cute! I'd totally wear that now. That beautiful red would look wonderful with winter colors[emoji173]️


----------



## SmokieDragon

Large Furla Piper in Laguna Blue. First thought about this bag a year ago then decided to pull the trigger when I found it on sale in my home country. With a Furla teddy bear charm


----------



## EGBDF

SmokieDragon said:


> Large Furla Piper in Laguna Blue. First thought about this bag a year ago then decided to pull the trigger when I found it on sale in my home country. With a Furla teddy bear charm
> 
> View attachment 3623038


Gorgeous color!


----------



## SmokieDragon

EGBDF said:


> Gorgeous color!



Thanks so much!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Large Furla Piper in Laguna Blue



Glorious blue! I've read about excellent quality for Furla bags. Congratulations on snagging this one on sale and in a color you love.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Glorious blue! I've read about excellent quality for Furla bags. Congratulations on snagging this one on sale and in a color you love.



Thanks so much!


----------



## beesaunt

beesaunt said:


> My Thanksgiving Sale Anya Hindmarch Smiley Shopper came today, and my two tassels came earlier this week! Not carrying it yet - gonna wait for spring.



Traded my Anya for another Anya. Loved the Ebury Maxi's from Fall 2015, so when I saw this one, I jumped at it and sold the Smiley Shopper. The other one was cute, but I really love this one. (I kept the tassels from the Smiley tho.) It's full of Longchamp though - wallet, coin purse, zip pouch, key pouch [emoji3]


----------



## seton

Fantastic bag!


----------



## EGBDF

beesaunt said:


> Traded my Anya for another Anya. Loved the Ebury Maxi's from Fall 2015, so when I saw this one, I jumped at it and sold the Smiley Shopper. The other one was cute, but I really love this one. (I kept the tassels from the Smiley tho.) It's full of Longchamp though - wallet, coin purse, zip pouch, key pouch [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3637012
> View attachment 3637013
> View attachment 3637014


That's a fun bag!


----------



## seton

Been using my Orla Kiely Bunny bag the last couple days for Easter.


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> Been using my Orla Kiely Bunny bag the last couple days for Easter.


Oh, that's so cute! But not too 'cutesy'. Reminded me of a patterned dress I bought a few years ago... I read reviews commenting on the 'bird pattern' and I was WHAT?!? Oh yeah, it's a bird pattern! lol Which is funny because I don't do animal prints or logos...but then I have all of these bags with HORSE logos!!!!!


----------



## seton

EGBDF said:


> Oh, that's so cute! But not too 'cutesy'. Reminded me of a patterned dress I bought a few years ago... I read reviews commenting on the 'bird pattern' and I was WHAT?!? Oh yeah, it's a bird pattern! lol Which is funny because I don't do animal prints or logos...but then I have all of these bags with HORSE logos!!!!!



Thanks. I am the opposite in terms of patterns; I'll do animals over floral or geometric anytime. Speaking of patterned dresses, the OK Bunny did come in a dress but u cant tell it's bunnies unless up close. I only wear the OK sweaters (a lot of her clothes are kinda young) so passed.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> Been using my Orla Kiely Bunny bag the last couple days for Easter. [emoji2]


This is so adorable and perfect for the holidays!


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Been using my Orla Kiely Bunny bag the last couple days for Easter.



Love the bag and especially adore the bunny key ring


----------



## luxluna

seton said:


> Been using my Orla Kiely Bunny bag the last couple days for Easter. [emoji2]


Cutest bag I've ever seen! I'd wear this any day!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Kate Spade Black Devin with Mix It Up Strap Tassel Pack


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Kate Spade Black Devin with Mix It Up Strap Tassel Pack



Such a cute little bag. I like how the tassels and strap dresses it up. [emoji7]


----------



## EGBDF

SmokieDragon said:


> Kate Spade Black Devin with Mix It Up Strap Tassel Pack
> 
> View attachment 3694097


I like that strap and tassel!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Such a cute little bag. I like how the tassels and strap dresses it up. [emoji7]



Thanks so much! I also like how the strap and tassels change the look. I assure you, this bag is not little haha. Inside is my Quadri wallet, Le Sport Sac 3-zip pouch, flat Foulonne Cosmetic Case and Foulonne clutch. It's also roomy enough to hold the water bottle I bring to work. It looks deceptively small hehe 




EGBDF said:


> I like that strap and tassel!



Thanks so much! The tassels are detachable from the strap


----------



## EGBDF

I just got these two today, and I'm going to move right into the black tote tomorrow! Gorgeous goatskin leather with suede lining from GiGi New York. This leather is so sturdy and luscious, it gives
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 my foulonnes some competition.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

EGBDF said:


> I just got these two today, and I'm going to move right into the black tote tomorrow! Gorgeous goatskin leather with suede lining from GiGi New York. This leather is so sturdy and luscious, it gives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3781677
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my foulonnes some competition.


That's great to hear! I've had my eye on the Elle bag, so it's nice to hear quality approval


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> Gorgeous goatskin leather with suede lining.



Great looking bags. I like the black tote! I had always been intrigued with goatskin and will love to hear user experience after you had used them a couple of times. Have fun with them!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

The initial plan was to add a LC MLH but the 8 inch strap drop was too short for me. Since my ten year old Kipling crossbody still looks in excellent condition (despite being used as a beat around bag for beach outings etc.), I decided to add another one. I was pleasantly surprised at how light and roomy it is.


----------



## EGBDF

frenziedhandbag said:


> Great looking bags. I like the black tote! I had always been intrigued with goatskin and will love to hear user experience after you had used them a couple of times. Have fun with them!


I do have the clutch in 2 other colors (LOL) and they are very durable--I used one for a while to hold all of my basics, putting it inside a LLH with my work stuff. Not a scratch or mark on it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> they are very durable--Not a scratch or mark on it.



Wooo, I like the sounds of it. Huge draw for me to find leather goods that do not require babying. Going to browse their site now. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Konicek007

When I do not carry LG i always carry any of my Cath Kidston bag.. I understand that it may be unknow in the US but here in the UK I would say it is pretty popular. 
It's like a shabby chic, retro prints and I love them..
	

		
			
		

		
	



Here is few from yesterday and in last week..


----------



## Konicek007

My Cath Kidston Bowler bag in Richmond rose print.


----------



## Konicek007




----------



## Konicek007

Also I was a fun of Mulberry though I sold all my Mulberry bags and only kept one vintage one..here is a pic from last Friday..


----------



## EGBDF

GiGi New York goatskin tote-- I absolutely love their goatskin items. Thick leather with a bit of softness and so durable. Comfy straps. I think I like it a bit better than LC foulonne and that's one of my favorites! This is one of my few totes w/o a zipper closure, which is usually a must for me. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  Also the tassel is a bit of a pain to move around. I sometimes just tuck it into the bag.


----------



## Mcandy

I love kipling bags. Very durable and waterproof!


----------



## Mcandy

Konicek007 said:


> View attachment 3788414
> View attachment 3788415



I had a pink cath kidston bag i use as lunch bag. People ask me where I bought it and were disappointed when i said its from a relative who live in the uk


----------



## Mcandy

frenziedhandbag said:


> The initial plan was to add a LC MLH but the 8 inch strap drop was too short for me. Since my ten year old Kipling crossbody still looks in excellent condition (despite being used as a beat around bag for beach outings etc.), I decided to add another one. I was pleasantly surprised at how light and roomy it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3781867




I love kipling! Mine is a black crossbody too with 2 pockets in front. They are very convenient to use rain or shine. I like black because if it gets dirty it wouldnt be that obvious. I had a pink kipling crossbody bag i used everyday and the strap looks so dirty. It is still in good condition but very dirty so i switched with the black one. My bag is a gift from my mom and i use it everyday since she gave it to me 2 years ago. It still looks perfect!


----------



## Mcandy

HesitantShopper said:


> Def look into Roots, they have massively high end leathers(comparable to premier brands) and are handmade in Toronto.. in their own factory!



Roots are so pricey. They are so proud that its canadian made. I wanna buy one of their bags someday if i can afford them


----------



## Konicek007

Mcandy said:


> I had a pink cath kidston bag i use as lunch bag. People ask me where I bought it and were disappointed when i said its from a relative who live in the uk


There is not Cath in US? I love Cath bags so much, got about 18 now..but constantly buying/ selling..
Here is my newest one..


----------



## Mcandy

Konicek007 said:


> There is not Cath in US? I love Cath bags so much, got about 18 now..but constantly buying/ selling..
> Here is my newest one..




No, im in canada! Wish they had it here


----------



## Amazona

Took my Mulberry Effie Hobo out to work today - tomorrow it'll be Small Néo for Ikea and bed shopping.


----------



## cheidel

Carrying my 2724 Bilberry this week.  Love the longer strap drop, much more comfortable for me.  It looks Navy in the photo, so I posted a pic next to the navy to show the difference. I truly love the 2724 model more than the LLH Le Pliage.  Thinking of selling all my 1899 totes.


----------



## deii

I've posted the photos elsewhere in the forums, but non-LC bags I have are: Cath Kidston, Coach, Kate Spade, Tory Burch, Chanel, LV.


----------



## SmokieDragon

My 1st Kate Spade bag - Carson in Strawberry Froyo


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> My 1st Kate Spade bag - Carson in Strawberry Froyo
> 
> View attachment 4094018



i dug out my summer KS in remembrance this wk too.


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> i dug out my summer KS in remembrance this wk too.
> 
> View attachment 4094317



That is a lovely cheery bag with a nice charm. So sad - couldn't believe the news when I got it as a BBC headline on my phone


----------



## tinkerella

Omg I love the charm! It matches perfectly


----------



## tinkerella

Here’s my bao bao from issey miyake. It’s a recent purchase when I went to Hokkaido in August. Its not as popular as before but I really love how its shape changes and the ingenuity of the designer!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tinkerella said:


> Here’s my bao bao from issey miyake. It’s a recent purchase when I went to Hokkaido in August.



It is one of my favourites and contemplated getting it so many times. Congrats on getting it from Japan. That makes it even more special!


----------



## tinkerella

frenziedhandbag said:


> It is one of my favourites and contemplated getting it so many times. Congrats on getting it from Japan. That makes it even more special!



Thank you! I never really thought of getting one before but after I saw it in real life I was sold. [emoji23] 

It’s actually a very carefree bag. No need to worry about rain or stains and it’s v v lightweight - much like a nylon le pliage [emoji4]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tinkerella said:


> It’s actually a very carefree bag. No need to worry about rain or stains and it’s v v lightweight - much like a nylon le pliage [emoji4]



I guess the only thing that is keeping me away from the bag was that the SA forewarned me that all sharp items had to be in pouches due to the mesh lining within. So, I guess this is the only thing to be careful about.


----------



## tinkerella

Oh yes! That’s a valid point! So thoughtful of the SA


----------



## GGGirl

tinkerella said:


> View attachment 4184358
> 
> Here’s my bao bao from issey miyake. It’s a recent purchase when I went to Hokkaido in August. Its not as popular as before but I really love how its shape changes and the ingenuity of the designer!



Love this bag. I have been in love with this style since the first time I saw it at SAKS. The colors and the artistic design really attract my interest. Congratulations!


----------



## cheidel

Non-LC:  Carrying my “one of a kind” personalized Speedy 40 today!  She’s excited because she hasn’t been out in three years!!!


----------



## MahoganyQT

cheidel said:


> Non-LC:  Carrying my “one of a kind” personalized Speedy 40 today!  She’s excited because she hasn’t been out in three years!!!



I saw this on the cover photo and immediately knew it was yours! Awesome bag! You should carry her more!


----------



## cheidel

MahoganyQT said:


> I saw this on the cover photo and immediately knew it was yours! Awesome bag! You should carry her more!


Thanks! I plan to carry her more, although I tend to carry my Vintage Speedy 40 more, and she’s 28 years old.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Just wanted to share with the lovely TPFers on this subforum whom I chat with every day…after years of lusting after this bag, I've finally saved enough to go for it! And it only cost me 33% of the retail price buying secondhand on Fashionphile!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Just wanted to share with the lovely TPFers on this subforum whom I chat with every day…after years of lusting after this bag, I've finally saved enough to go for it! And it only cost me 33% of the retail price buying secondhand on Fashionphile!



Wow it's really beautiful!  I am so into the color camel right now, works for fall or warmer weather too, such a great neutral. And I have always loved Chloe bags; have owned several over the years. Congrats on your great score!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Just wanted to share



Gorgeous bag! Always love a camel bag, it really warms up an outfit and looks so cosy for Fall. Enjoy your new bag.


----------



## SmokieDragon

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Just wanted to share with the lovely TPFers on this subforum whom I chat with every day…after years of lusting after this bag, I've finally saved enough to go for it! And it only cost me 33% of the retail price buying secondhand on Fashionphile!



Congrats and lovely bag! Enjoy it for many years to come


----------



## tinkerella

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Just wanted to share with the lovely TPFers on this subforum



What a beautiful bag! And at such a good price! Congratulations !


----------



## cheidel

Non-LC: NF GM, my favorite go to bag lately!!!


----------



## cheidel

Non-LC:  LV DE Cabas Mezzo today!


----------



## GGGirl

My Le Pilage bags are so jealous because I carried my Chanel Jumbo Black Caviar Double Flap.


----------



## cheidel

Today, Dooney & Bourke Fleur de lis NFL Bucket Bag because it’s “game day!”    Go Saints!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Today, Dooney & Bourke Fleur de lis NFL Bucket Bag because it’s “game day!”    Go Saints!!!


The Fleur de Lis makes this bag so unique!


----------



## Amazona

Took my Mulberry Euston for a spin last week and haven't moved out of it ever since. I had forgotten how nice old M bags are!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> The Fleur de Lis makes this bag so unique!


Yes, it does! Thanks.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Bumping this old thread to share another bag with my fellow Longchamp lovers: Bao Bao! 




I can't seem to take it off! Like Longchamps, it's lightweight and very weather-resistant and fits the essentials and a bit more, which is perfect for city commuting. I've always wanted a Bao Bao since I got into bags, and found that the classic clutch was quite affordable! I love how it smooshes around and changes its look. It's a nice edgy alternative to a chic/classic Longchamp bag. The chain can be double up for hand/shoulder carry, or removed and used as a clutch [emoji7]


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> My 1st Kate Spade bag - Carson in Strawberry Froyo
> 
> View attachment 4094018


Very pretty!  Love the color combo!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Bao Bao!


Thank you for sharing this Bao Bao clutch. I managed to see it in the boutique and it is a very versatile piece. I've been a Bao Bao fan for a very long time (more than ten years) but just never took the plunge. Well, I think this situation might change soon.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you for sharing this Bao Bao clutch. I managed to see it in the boutique and it is a very versatile piece. I've been a Bao Bao fan for a very long time (more than ten years) but just never took the plunge. Well, I think this situation might change soon.


Ooh, I definitely recommend it!! I still love mine. They have so many colors - which do you like?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bellebellebelle19 said:


> which do you like?


That's a tough question. I can't decide cos the colors are all so nice. There seems many new options now, for clutch cum crossbody. I'm slowly researching. Wish there is a dedicated Bao Bao thread on PF, where we can discuss Bao Bao.


----------



## MeepMeep67

My trusty LV Bloomsbury


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Just got this Issey Miyake Bao Bao Platinum Mix tote ytd. There is no leather on this bag but I still adore it for its architectural/origami aspect. I like how I never know what form it will take whenever I set it down. I had wanted one for many years and glad that the right color finally came along. @bellebellebelle19 High five to being bag cousins!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

frenziedhandbag said:


> Just got this Issey Miyake Bao Bao Platinum Mix tote ytd. There is no leather on this bag but I still adore it for its architectural/origami aspect. I like how I never know what form it will take whenever I set it down. I had wanted one for many years and glad that the right color finally came along. @bellebellebelle19 High five to being bag cousins!


Yes yes yes!!! I adore this color combo!! The ever-changing shape is the best part


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I adore this color combo!! The ever-changing shape is the best part



I can feel your excitement! 
I'm very pleased with it after carrying it to run errands in the morning and out to dinner. It is a breeze to use, so light, the handles stay put on my shoulder and so _cool_ a bag. My girlfriend liked it a lot too.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Just got this Issey Miyake Bao Bao Platinum Mix tote ytd. There is no leather on this bag but I still adore it for its architectural/origami aspect. I like how I never know what form it will take whenever I set it down. I had wanted one for many years and glad that the right color finally came along. @bellebellebelle19 High five to being bag cousins!



Congrats!!  Lovely!!! I remember first noticing Bao Bao in your home country about 13 years ago! At that time, I didn't even know its name - I just googled "geometric shapes bag..." and that's how I found out more about it


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Congrats!!  Lovely!!


Thank you for sharing my joy. 13 years is about the number of years that I had wanted to get it. Never too late... I guess.


----------



## Amazona

Rollin' through the weekend with M Reg Alexa


----------



## tannc

Gemini Tote for rainy Friday


----------



## Amazona

Coach Classic Penny


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Just got this Issey Miyake Bao Bao Platinum Mix tote ytd. There is no leather on this bag but I still adore it for its architectural/origami aspect. I like how I never know what form it will take whenever I set it down. I had wanted one for many years and glad that the right color finally came along. @bellebellebelle19 High five to being bag cousins!


Love this bag!  Definitely unique!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Love this bag!  Definitely unique!


Thank you my friend!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

This Bottega Veneta cervo bag that I've been living in for the past few weeks. The color name is Thyme. So hard to photograph.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> This Bottega Veneta cervo bag that I've been living in for the past few weeks. The color name is Thyme. So hard to photograph.



Looks like FOPE green


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> This Bottega Veneta cervo bag that I've been living in for the past few weeks. The color name is Thyme. So hard to photograph.


Looks similar to my sage Roseau. The leather looks yummy!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Looks similar to my sage Roseau. The leather looks yummy!


Indeed! Everytime I use it, I am reminded of your Sage. It's really a versatile color. Leather is superb, my fav BV leather.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Indeed! Everytime I use it, I am reminded of your Sage. It's really a versatile color. Leather is superb, my fav BV leather.


The new lavender color at BV is soooo nice! I’m so tempted...but I’ve never been a BV girl, not sure I wanna start now.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> I’ve never been a BV girl, not sure I wanna start now.


I'm very much a Tomas Maier fan. Not so much of the new creative director. I'm thankful for the few pieces I've re-added to my small collection. Definitely won't be adding anymore.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Rain = boots out. Slouchy BV cervo loop shoulder bag. BV cervo leather is thick, supple but lightweight, sturdy and wears like iron. @viewwing If you like Roseau leather, I think you will like cervo leather too.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Rain = boots out. Slouchy BV cervo loop shoulder bag. BV cervo leather is thick, supple but lightweight, sturdy and wears like iron. @viewwing If you like Roseau leather, I think you will like cervo leather too.


Don’t like their prices.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Don’t like their prices.


Yup. Esp now.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bottega Veneta small cervo shoulder bag in thyme.


----------



## westvillage

frenziedhandbag said:


> Bottega Veneta small cervo shoulder bag in thyme.



Love this sweet soft bag.  We’re fraternal twins ... mine is denim.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

westvillage said:


> Love this sweet soft bag.  We’re fraternal twins ... mine is denim.


Denim is really lovely too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Another one of my fav brands. BaoBao by Issey Miyake. This is the 6x6 tote which in terms of sizing works the best for me.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BaoBao carton crossbody


----------



## CostcoRhi84

Coach WYN crossbody bag


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bao Bao by Issey Miyake.
Row crossbody worn as shoulder bag.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

My one and only chain bag in my stash. Mulberry Lily.


----------



## windnocturne

A bag from my favourite leather bag shop in Florence (via de ginori 23, strongly recommend dropping in if you ever visit Florence!)
Counts as non LC bag even if it’s an LC strap?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

DH commented that I dressed like a tomboy today.   With my BaoBao metallic carton box crossbody in green.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> DH commented that I dressed like a tomboy today.   With my BaoBao metallic carton box crossbody in green.
> 
> View attachment 5620494


Very laid back…nice…


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Very laid back…nice…


Thank you. The current hot weather makes me just want to dress in comfort.


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> DH commented that I dressed like a tomboy today.   With my BaoBao metallic carton box crossbody in green.
> 
> View attachment 5620494


Cute as ever!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> Cute as ever!


MM, you are the sweetest!


----------



## windnocturne

Motherhouse Mizubasyo bag in M


----------



## frenziedhandbag

All thanks to @windnocturne for introducing me to Polene. Love my *Dix* in green.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

windnocturne said:


> Motherhouse Mizubasyo bag in M


I love the this bag. It's like carrying your very own tulip with you at all times.


----------



## windnocturne

frenziedhandbag said:


> All thanks to @windnocturne for introducing me to Polene. Love my *Dix* in green.
> 
> View attachment 5652468
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652469


Absolutely love this gorgeous shade of forest green! Also love the outfit


----------



## frenziedhandbag

windnocturne said:


> Absolutely love this gorgeous shade of forest green! Also love the outfit


Thank you my friend!


----------



## windnocturne

Another plug for my favourite shop in Florence: (https://www.viadeginori23r.com/)


----------



## frenziedhandbag

I considered the LC backpack from the Energy line. After trying it on, I do like it. Sadly, it did not have any organisation compartments on the exterior and there is a rubbery material along the zipper opening at the top that I cannot identify what the material was. I live in a tropical country thus I am concerned whether this material peels. I looked around for various travel backpacks but most are huge and structured. When unfilled, they all looked quite big. I'm not petite but will prefer a backpack that I can use as a carry on, also on the go when on vacation, especially when I need to carry more items when vacationing with the elderly folks in my family. Eventually, I ordered the *Marimekko Buddy* backpack. I had never seen it in person but whatever youtube videos I can find of it seemed to suggest it is lightweight, has functional compartments, able to pack quite a fair bit and yet does not look like I'm going hiking. Thankfully, it is ticking all the right boxes.


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> I considered the LC backpack from the Energy line. After trying it on, I do like it. Sadly, it did not have any organisation compartments on the exterior and there is a rubbery material along the zipper opening at the top that I cannot identify what the material was. I live in a tropical country thus I am concerned whether this material peels. I looked around for various travel backpacks but most are huge and structured. When unfilled, they all looked quite big. I'm not petite but will prefer a backpack that I can use as a carry on, also on the go when on vacation, especially when I need to carry more items when vacationing with the elderly folks in my family. Eventually, I ordered the *Marimekko Buddy* backpack. I had never seen it in person but whatever youtube videos I can find of it seemed to suggest it is lightweight, has functional compartments, able to pack quite a fair bit and yet does not look like I'm going hiking. Thankfully, it is ticking all the right boxes.
> 
> View attachment 5658340


Nice backpack and I love the puppy bag charm!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> Nice backpack and I love the puppy bag charm!


Thank you MM. It is proving itself to be a very functional travel backpack. I'm enjoying it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Marimekko Everything backpack. I love all my LC backpacks but I will really  prefer some compartments on the exterior for organisation and quick access. Looks small but very spacious within.


----------

